# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  पांच पापी (उपन्यास)

## King_khan

किसी मेहरबानी का बदला चुकाने वाली किस्म का आदमी मैं नहीं लेकिन लगता है इस उम्र में हुए इश्क ने मुझे नर्मदिल बना दिया है।’—होतचन्दानी ने एक पुड़िया विवेक की हथेली पर रखी—‘पन्ना है। इसकी अंगूठी बनवाकर अपनी होने वाली बीवी को देना। मेरे आशीर्वाद के साथ।’

‘सूम का माल है।’—विवेक बोला—‘छोड़ूंगा नहीं। लेकिन ये न समझिएगा कि इसी में उस धोखाधड़ी का भी बदला चुक गया जोकि आप मेरे साथ कर चुके हैं। आपकी उस करतूत के लिए मैं जब तक जिंदा रहूंगा, आपकी तत्काल मृत्यु की कामना करूंगा। ‘पुटड़े! मेरे घर में बैठकर तो ऐसा बुरा बोल न बोल।

‘मैं ऐसा ही बुरा बोल बोलूंगा। अलबत्ता आप मुझे अपने घर से निकाल सकते हैं।

‘अरे नहीं। मैं ऐसा क्यों करूंगा! अब और दो दिन का तो दाना-पानी रह गया है मेरा नेपाल में।’

‘तभी तो इस कोशिश में हूं कि आपको अभी जी भर के कोस लूं।’

उस घड़ी होतचन्दानी नहीं जानता था कि उसका दाना-पानी नेपाल से ही नहीं, इस फानी दुनिया से उठ चुका था। एक नहीं पांच पापी उसकी जान के ग्राहक बने हुए थे।
एक अत्यन्त रहस्यपूर्ण उपन्यास

पांच पापी
 सिद्धहस्त मिस्ट्री राइटर
 सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक का नवीनतम चमत्कार

----------


## King_khan

साधूराम होतचन्दानी के बंगले के ड्राइंगरूम के तमाम खिड़कियां दरवाजे बन्द थे। भीतर उसके सामने एक आदमी ज्वेलर ग्लास आंख से लगाए मेज पर अपने सामने बिखरे, चमचम करते हीरे जवाहरात परख रहा था और दूसरा आदमी होतचन्दानी के पहलू में बैठा होतचन्दानी की ही तरह अपलक हीरे जवाहरात परखे जाते देख रहा था।

हीरों के पारखी का नाम विवेक जालान था। वह एक लगभग तीस साल का सुन्दर युवक था।

हीरे जवाहरात जिनमें अधिकतर मानक और नीलम थे—साधूराम होतचन्दानी की मिल्कियत थे जोकि पचास से ऊपर आयु का निहायत हट्टा-कट्टा, तन्दुरुस्त आदमी था। उस उम्र में भी न तो वह चश्मा लगाता था, न उसके सिर का कोई बाल सफेद था और न ही उसके चेहरे पर बुढ़ापे के आगमन की बल्कि पहुंच चुके होने की—चुगली करने वाली कोई झुर्री थी। शायद वह नेपाल की—जहां कि उसने अपनी आधी जिन्दगी गुजारी थी—ठण्डी, स्वास्थ्यदायक आबोहवा का असर था।

तीसरे—होतचन्दानी के पहलू में बैठे—आदमी का नाम दामोदर खेतान था और वह परखे जा रहे माल का सम्भावित खरीददार था। वह कोई चालीस साल का भारी-भरकम आदमी था जोकि उस बन्द खिड़कियों और दरवाजों वाले कमरे में भी आंखों पर स्याह काला चश्मा लगाए था।

दोपहर बाद से हीरे जवाहरात की परख का वह जटिल काम चल रहा था और अब शाम होने को आ रही थी। तब से अब तक विवेक जालान ने कभी अपने काम से सिर उठाया था तो नया सिगरेट सुलगाने के लिए या नेपाली बियर का दर्जा रखने वाले जौ से बने मादक तरल पदार्थ झांग का घूंट भरने के लिए जोकि होतचन्दानी का नेपाली नौकर हनुमान अपने मालिक के इशारे पर या इशारे के बिना भी; सबको सर्व कर देता था।

एक बात विवेक जालान के बिना तब तक मुंह खोले ही साफ पता लग रही थी।

वो हीरे जवाहरात मालिक द्वारा बड़े यत्न से छांट छांटकर जमा किए गए थे और यकीनन बेशकीमती थे।

हर स्टोन की परख के बाद विवेक जालान करीब पड़ी एक कापी पर कुछ आंकड़े नोट करता जाता था और उन आंकड़ों के कालम की लम्बाई बढ़ती ही जा रही थी।

अन्त में उसने ज्वेलर ग्लास आंख से हटाकर एक ओर रख दिया और अपने सामने पड़ा जौहरियों वाला नाजुक तराजू भी परे सरका दिया।

साधूराम होतचन्दानी और दामोदर खेतान ने आशापूर्ण नेत्रों से उसकी तरफ देखा।

‘जो’—विवेक जालान खंखारकर गला साफ करता हुआ बोला—‘एक कैरेट से कम वजन के स्टोन हैं, उनकी कीमत का मैं महज अन्दाजा लगाऊंगा।’

‘ठीक है।’—होतचन्दानी बोला।

‘ऐसे स्टोन कितने हैं?’—दामोदर खेतान ने पूछा।

विवेक जालान ने कापी पर लिखे आंकड़ों पर निगाह दौड़ाई और बोला—‘पचपन। मैं इनको भी बाकी स्टोंस की तरह जाचूंगा तो रात हो जाएगी।’

‘जरूरत नहीं।’—खेतान बोला—‘उनकी कीमत का मुझे अन्दाजा मंजूर है।’

‘मुझे भी।’—होतचन्दानी बोला।

विवेक ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया; उसने एक नया सिगरेट सुलगा लिया और पेंसिल लेकर कापी में लिखे आंकड़ों से उलझ गया।

अन्त में उसने कॉपी पेंसिल परे रख दी।

‘क्या परखा?’—दामोदर खेतान उतावले स्वर में बोला।

उत्तर देने के स्थान पर विवेक ने सिगरेट का एक लम्बा कश लगाया। जिस काम को वह अभी अन्जाम देकर हटा था उसे करने के लिए उसे दामोदर खेतान ने चुना था क्योंकि, बकौल उसके, वहां परदेश में किसी स्थानीय नेपाली जौहरी के मुकाबले में उसे अपने ‘जात भाई’ का ज्यादा भरोसा था।

अपने कथित जात भाई से विवेक की जुम्मा जुम्मा आठ रोज की वाकफियत थी। होटल क्रिस्टल में—जिसके एक कमरे में विवेक रहता था—वह पिछले ही महीने आया था। काठमाण्डू के क्रिस्टल जैसे मध्यम दर्जे के होटल में एकाध दिन के आवास के बाद ही हिन्दोस्तानियों की—वो भी जात भाइयों की—वाकफियत हो जाना मामूली बात थी। दामोदर खेतान ने अपने आपको एक व्यापारी बताया था जोकि नेपाल में किसी व्यापार की—किसी भी व्यापार की—सम्भावनाओं पर विचार करने के लिए काठमाण्डू आया था। बकौल उसके भारत में उसका होजियरी का बिजनेस था।

दामोदर खेतान नाम के उस शख्स को बातचीत का कुछ ऐसा ढंग आता था कि चाहकर भी विवेक अपने बारे में उससे कोई सीक्रेट नहीं रख पाया था। अपने बारे में वह यह तक नहीं छुपा पाया था कि अपने घर से, अपने वतन से इतनी दूर परदेस में इन दिनों वो बेकार था और उसकी आर्थिक स्थिति इतनी शोचनीय हो चली थी आइन्दा दिनों में उसे अपने होटल का बिल भरना भी दूभर लग सकता था। दामोदर खेतान बतौर ट्रेंड जियोलोजिस्ट और जैम एक्सपर्ट उसकी योग्यताओं से बहुत प्रभावित हुए था और उसने आशा व्यक्त की थी कि विवेक जैसे ‘गुणी’ आदमी को नेपाली या हिन्दोस्तान में कोई नयी नौकरी ढूंढ़ने में दिक्कत नहीं होने वाली थी। तब विवेक ने उसे बताया था कि नयी नौकरी की आफर उसे मिल चुकी थी और वह उसी को ज्वाइन करने के लिए सोमवार को दिल्ली जा रहा था।

अब उस रोज दामोदर खेतान के कहने पर पांच हजार रुपये की निर्धारित फीस पर वो वहां साधूराम होतचन्दानी के बंगले में उसके जवाहरात की परख करके उसकी कीमत लगाने के लिए हाजिर हुआ था।

होतचन्दानी से भी विवेक नावाकिफ नहीं था—न सिर्फ नावाकिफ नहीं था, बल्कि खेतान के मुकाबले में उससे कहीं ज्यादा, कहीं पुराना वाकिफ था। हकीकत होतचन्दानी ही उसकी मौजूदा बेकारी की वजह था। होतचन्दानी वो शख्स था जिसके पार्टनरशिप के झांसे में आकर वह दिल्ली छोड़कर नेपाल आया था और जिससे धोखा खाकर वो अपनी मौजूदा दुश्वारी की हालत में पहुंचा था।

‘क्या परखा?’—दामोदर खेतान ने पूर्ववत् उतावले स्वर में अपना सवाल दोहराया।

‘मैं सिर्फ अपना जाती अन्दाजा बता सकता हूं।’—विवेक बोला।

‘ठीक है।’—होतचन्दानी तनिक तिक्तताभरे स्वर में बोला—‘जवाहरात का सारा धन्धा ही जाती अन्दाजों पर मुनइसर होता है। औरतों और घड़ियों की तरह जैम एक्सपर्ट्स में भी काफी इत्तफाक नहीं होता। एक ही हीरा दो अलग-अलग पारखियों को दिखाओ, कभी ऐसा नहीं होगा कि दोनों उसकी एक ही कीमत बतायें। बहरहाल मेरे में और दामोदर खेतान में यह फैसला पहले ही हो चुका है कि हम दोनों को तुम्हारा अन्दाजा मंजूर होगा। अब बोलो क्या है तुम्हारा अन्दाजा?’

‘उनचास लाख तिहत्तर हजार चार सौ रुपये।’

‘इन्डियन या नेपाली?’—दामोदर खेतान बोला।

‘इन्डियन।’

----------


## King_khan

विवेक ने साफ महसूस किया कि उसका जवाब सुनकर होतचन्दानी ने चैन की बड़ी लम्बी सांस ली थी। वजह विवेक जानता था। जरूर होतचन्दानी समझ रहा था कि उससे बदला निकालने के लिए वह जानबूझकर जवाहरात की कीमत कम करके आंक सकता था और उसे इस सेवा की दामोदर खेतान से कोई फीस हासिल हो सकती थी।

हकीकतन ऐसा नहीं था। हकीकतन विवेक ने पूरी ईमानदारी से जवाहरात को परखा था और अपने पूरे कारोबारी तजुर्बे से उनकी कीमत आंकी थी।

‘राजी?’—होतचन्दान   दामोदर खेतान से बोला।

खेतान ने तुरन्त उत्तर न दिया। उसने अपनी आंखों पर से अपना काला चश्मा उतारा और नेत्र सिकोड़कर कई बार अपने मेजबान की सूरत को और जवाहरात को देखा।

‘कमाल है, साईं!’—वह धीरे से बोला—‘छोटे, बड़े कई किस्म के जवाहरात की एक पोटली यह कहकर मेरे सामने फेंकी जाती है कि इसमें पचास लाख का माल है और परखे जाने पर माल पचास लाख का ही निकलता है। मेरा मतलब है तकरीबन।’
‘विवेक तुम्हारा आदमी है।’—होतचन्दानी तनिक सख्ती से बोला—‘इसे तुम्हीं ने चुना है और तुम्हीं इसे यहां लाए हो।’ जब तुम्हें अपने ही आदमी की परख पर एतबार नहीं तो…’

‘मुझे पूरा एतबार है।’

‘तो फिर?’

दामोदर खेतान खामोश रहा।

‘सच पूछो तो मेरा अन्दाजा इसके अन्दाजे से कदरन ज्यादा था। विवेक मुझे पसन्द नहीं करता। इसको मेरे से जाती रंजिश है। इसकी जगह कोई जूसरा जैम एक्सपर्ट होता तो मुमकिन है कि माल की कीमत दो चार लाख रुपये ज्यादा आंकता।’

‘या शायद’—दामोदर खेतान बोला—‘दो चार लाख रुपये कम आंकता।’

‘शायद।’

दामोदर खेतान फिर खामोश हो गया। उसके चेहरे से सन्देह और चिन्ता के भाव स्पष्ट रूप से परिलक्षित हो रहे थे। कुछ क्षण बड़ा बोझिल सा सन्नाटा छाया रहा।

‘ठीक है।’—आखिरकार खेतान ने चश्मा वापिस अपनी आंखों पर चढ़ा लिया और निर्णायक स्वर में बोला—‘मुझे सौदा मंजूर है। अब अगली बात।’

‘क्या?’—होतचन्दान   सशंक स्वर में बोला।

‘कैश डाउन पर रियायत की बात हुई थी?’

‘रियायत?’
‘जो कि कम से कम दस फीसदी तो होनी ही चाहिए।’

‘मुझे मंजूर है। लेकिन रियायत का तरीका जुदा होगा।’

‘क्या?’

‘रकम में कमी करने की जगह मैं माल में इजाफा कर देता हूं।’

‘मैं समझा नहीं।’

‘अभी समझाता हूं।’

होतचन्दानी अपने स्थान से उठा और ड्राईंगरूम के पिछवाड़े के एक बन्द दरवाजे की तरफ बढ़ा। उसने वह दरवाजा खोला तो आगे एक लम्बा गलियारा प्रकट हुआ। होतचन्दानी ने गलियारे में कदम रखा और अपने पीछे दरवाजा भिड़का दिया।

होतचन्दानी के दृष्टि से ओझल होते ही दामोदर खेतान अपने स्थान से उठा और आकर विवेक वाले सोफे पर उसके पहलू में बैठ गया।

‘भाई मेरे।’—वह विवेक के कन्धे पर हाथ रखता हुआ चिन्तित स्वर में बोला—‘मुझे ठीक राय दे रहा है न? अपने जात भाई को घाटे के सौदे में तो नहीं फंसा रहा?’

‘मुझे क्या जरूरत पड़ी है तुम्हें घाटे के सौदे में फंसाने की?’ विवेक भुनभुनाया।

‘जरूरत तो नहीं पड़ी लेकिन...यानी कि तुम्हारी राय में सौदा बुरा नहीं।’

‘मुझे नहीं मालूम सौदा बुरा है या अच्छा। मैंने सौदे के बारे में कोई राय नहीं दी। मैंने माल के बारे में राय दी है। और अपनी राय की बाबत भी मैंने यह दावा नहीं किया कि वो सौ फीसदी दुरुस्त है।’

‘वो तो होतचन्दानी भी कहता था कि किसी एक एक्सपर्ट की राय सौ फीसदी दुरुस्त नहीं हो सकती। थोड़ी बहुत कमी बेशी चलेगी। उससे मुझे एतराज नहीं। मैं ये पूछ रहा हूँ, भाई मेरे, कि मेरी जगह अगर तुम खरीदार होते तो जो कीमत तुमने माल की लगाई है, वो तुम अदा कर देते?’

‘मेरे पास ऐसी कीमत सात जन्म में नहीं हो सकती।’

‘हो सकती तो अदा कर देते?’

‘तुम मुझे बातों में न फंसाओ। मैं तुम्हारे सवाल का जवाब नहीं दे सकता। मेरा जवाब ये है कि जो काम तुमने मुझे करने के लिए दिया था, उसे मैंने अपनी पूरी काबिलियत और ईमानदारी से अंजाम दिया है और मैं बहुत सोच समझ कर इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा हूं कि इन जवाहरात की कीमत उनचास लाख तिहत्तर हजार चार सौ रुपये से किसी सूरत में कम नहीं। अब मेरे नतीजे से इत्तफाक करना या न करना, मेरी आंकी हुई कीमत पर एतबार करना या न करना तुम्हारी अपनी मर्जी पर मुनहसर है।’

‘बात तो तुम ठीक कह रहे हो।’

विवेक खामोश रहा।

‘कोई वजह तो नहीं दिखाई देती तुम्हारी काबिलियत या ईमानदारी पर एतबार न करने की।’

विवेक कोई जवाब देने की जगह नया सिगरेट सुलगाने में मशगूल हो गया।
दामोदर खेतान ने अपना बटुवा निकाला और गिन कर उसमें से सौ सौ के पच्चीस नोट निकाले।

‘ये रही तुम्हारी आधी फीस।’—वह नोट विवेक की तरफ बढ़ाता हुआ बोला—‘बाकी आधी फीस सौदा चुकता होने के बाद।’

‘थैंक्यू।’—विवेक नोट थमाता हुआ बोला।

तभी होतचन्दानी वापिस लौटा। उसके हाथ में टीन का एक छोटा सा डिब्बा था। वह सैन्टर टेबल के करीब पहुंचा। उसने डिब्बे का ढक्कन खोला और डिब्बे को मेज पर उलटा कर दिया।

मेज पर मटमैले कंकड़ से लुढ़क पड़े।

----------


## King_khan

आम निगाह के लिए वो कंकड़ थे लेकिन विवेक की पारखी निगाह ने तत्काल पहचाना कि वे मानक और नीलम थे जो कि अभी तराशे नहीं गये थे।

‘ये क्या है?’—दामोदर खेतान बड़बड़ाये स्वर में बोला।

‘रियासत।’—होतचन्  ानी बड़े इत्मीनान से बोला।

‘क्या मतलब?’

‘ये वर्मा की खानों से निकले नीलम और मानक हैं। तराशे जा चुकने पर इनकी कीमत दस लाख से ऊपर बनेगी लेकिन अपनी मौजूदा हालत में भी पांच लाख से कम का माल ये किसी सूरत में नहीं। विवेक से पूछ लो।’

पूछे जाने से पहले ही विवेक का सिर सहमति में हिलने लगा।

‘तुम्हें कैश डाउन कीमत में दस फीसदी की रियासत चाहिये थी’—होतचन्दानी बोला—‘उसकी जगह मैं तुम्हें ये पांच लाख से कहीं ऊपर का एक्स्ट्रा माल दे रहा हूं। कीमत वही रहेगी जो विवेक ने लगाई। उनचास लाख तिहत्तर हजार चार सौ रुपये। ठीक है?’

‘ठीक तो है लेकिन…’

‘क्या लेकिन? हमारे बीच कैश डाउन पर रियासत की बात हुई थी लेकिन ऐसा कुछ तय नहीं हुआ था कि वो रियासत इतनी होगी, किस सूरत में होगी। कहो कि मैं गलत कह रहा हूं।’

गलत तो तुम नहीं कह रहे हो साईं, लेकिन…।’

‘अगर मैं गलत नहीं कह रहा हूं तो कैश निकालो।’

‘कैश निकालूं?’

‘और क्या?’

‘कैश मेरी जेब में थोड़े ही है! पचास लाख के नोट कोई जेब में रखकर लाये जा सकते हैं?’

‘तो?’

‘सुबह! कैश मेरे पास सवेरे आयेगा और तुम जब चाहोगे तुम्हारे पास पहुंचा दिया जायेगा।’

‘हूं!’—होतचन्दानी विचारपूर्ण स्वर में बोला। फिर वह मेज पर फैले जवाहरात को गिनकर, जुदा जुदा कागजों में लपेट कर काले रंग की शनील की एक थैली में बन्द करने लगा। उसके द्वारा बाद में लाये, बिना तराशे, जवाहरात उसने अलग शनील की थैली में बन्द किये। उसने दोनों थैलियों को उनकी डोरियां खींच कर मजबूती से बन्द किया। फिर वह एक कोने में लगी एक आफिसनुमा टेबल के करीब पहुंचा और उसका इकलौता दराज खोल कर उसने उसमें से एक बड़ा मजबूत भूरा लिफाफा, लाख की एक स्टिक और एक मोमबत्ती बरामद की। वो सब सामान सम्भाल कर वापिस सैन्टर टेबल पर लौटा। उसने शनील की दोनों थैलियां भूरे लिफाफे में बन्द कीं और लिफाफे का फ्लैप गीला करके उसे मोड़ कर लिफाफे के साथ चिपका दिया।
‘जरा अपनी अंगूठी उतारो।’—होतचन्दा  ी बोला।

‘क्यों?’—दामोदर खेतान हड़बड़ा कर बोला।

‘इस पर मुझे बेलबूटियों की नक्काशी के बीच में तुम्हारे नाम का पहला हरफ ‘डी’ गुदा दिखाई दे रहा है। लिफाफा बन्द करने में तुम्हारी ये अंगूठी सील का काम देगी।’

‘ओह!’

दामोदर खेतान ने अंगूठी उतार कर मेज पर रखी दी।

होतचन्दानी ने विवेक से लाइटर लेकर मोमबत्ती जलाई और फिर लाख और अंगूठी की सहायता से लिफाफे को सील करने लगा। लिफाफे पर आठ दस जगह लाख की सील लग चुकी तो उसने अंगूठी वापिस दामोदर खेतान को लौटा दी और मोमबत्ती बुझा दी।

‘अब ये लिफाफा’—वह बोला—‘सील तोड़े बिना नहीं खोला जा सकता।’

‘फायदा!’—दामोदर खेतान बोला—‘फायदा क्या हुआ?’

‘फायदा ये हुआ कि अब सुबह तुम्हारे कैश लेकर आने पर मेरे पर इलजाम नहीं लगाया जा सकेगा कि जिन जवाहरात की परख आज हम सब के सामने हुई थी वो तुम्हारे यहां से चले जाने के बाद मैंने बदल दिये थे या इनमें मैंने कोई घट बढ़ कर दी थी।’

‘ओह!’

‘अब कल माल को दोबारा परखने के लिए विवेक को तकलीफ देने की जरूरत नहीं रहेगी। सुबह अगर ये सील तुम्हें बरकरार मिलेंगी तो यह इस बात का सबूत होगा कि जो माल अभी इसमें रखा गया है, ऐन वही इसमें से बरामद होगा।’

‘तुम इस लिफाफे को फाड़ कर फेंक सकते हो और ऐसा एक नया लिफाफा लेकर उस पर नयी सीलें लगा सकते हो।’

‘नहीं लगा सकता। अंगूठी तो तुम्हारे पास होगी। और बेलबूटों की ऐसी पेचीदा निक्काशी वाली, तुम्हारे नाम वाली ऐन ऐसी ही अंगूठी ओवरनाइट नहीं बनवायी जा सकती। विवेक से पूछ लो।’

विवेक ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया।

‘ठीक।’—दामोदर खेतान गम्भीरता से बोला।

लिफाफा सम्भाले बोतचन्दानी वापिस आफिस टेबल पर पहुंचा। टेबल के इकलौते दराज के नीचे अलमारी की तरह खुलने वाला एक पल्ला लगा हुआ था। उसने उसे खोला तो पीछे से एक नन्हीं सी मजबूत सेफ बरामद हुई। उसने सेफ पर लगे डायल पर एक नम्बर घुमाया और सेफ का दरवाजा खींचा। भारी दरवाजा निःशब्द खुल गया। उसने सील बन्द लिफाफा सेफ में रखा, सेफ को बन्द किया और उसके मुंह पर मेज का पल्ला भी बन्द कर दिया। सेफ दृष्टि से ओझल हो गयी।

वह वापिस लौटा।
‘अब’—वह बोला—‘नेपाली झांग की जगह विलायती विस्की हो जाये।’

‘मेरे लिये नहीं।’—दामोदर खेतान एकाएक उठ खड़ा हुआ—‘मैं चलता हूँ।’

‘जल्दी क्या है?’

‘मुझे है। सॉरी अब कल मुलाकात होगी।

‘मर्जी तुम्हारी।’—फिर विवेक को भी उठने का उपक्रम करते पाकर वह बोला—‘तुम तो रुको।’

‘मैं भी चलता ही हूं।’—विवेक अनिश्चित भाव से बोला।

‘थोड़ी देर रुको। प्लीज! एकाध ड्रिंक तो मेरे साथ लेते जाओ। फिर बेशक चले जाना।’

‘अच्छी बात है। एकाध ड्रिंक के लिए रुक जाता हूं मैं।’

‘शुक्रिया।’

----------


## Amigo.

king khan jee bahoot badhiya please aage bhi likhe

----------


## prince of meerut

king khan ji aage ki kahani bhi to post kar dijiye ..........

----------


## King_khan

होतचन्दानी दामोदर खेतान को विदा करने के लिए उसके साथ बाहर बंगले के बरामदे तक गया। कुछ क्षण बाद वह अकेला वापिस लौटा

‘हनुमान!’—वापिस विवेक के करीब पहुंचकर उसने जोर से आवाज लगायी।

जवाब में उसका सफेद बालों वाला अति विशालकाय बूढ़ा नेपाली नौकर ड्राईंगरूम में पहुंचा।

‘विस्की लाओ।—होतचन्दानी ने आदेश दिया।

हनुमान तत्काल वापिस लौट गया।
होतचन्दानी विवेक के करीब आ बैठा। वह कुछ क्षण अपलक विवेक को देखता रहा और फिर धीरे से बोला—‘मेरे माल की सही कीमत आंक कर आज तुमने मेरे ऊपर बहुत मेहरबानी की है। उस मेहरबानी का मैं एक छोटा सा बदला चुकाना चाहता हूं।’

विवेक ने उत्तर न दिया। उसने ये भी न पूछा कि वो कैसे बदला चुकाना चाहता था। इसके विपरीत वह उसके बारे में सोचने लगा। कैसा आदमी था ये साधूराम होतचन्दानी जो कि आज से तीस साल पहले अपनी नौजवानी में अपने घर से भाग कर नेपाल आया था और कुछ अपनी मेहनत से और अधिकतर अपनी चालाकी, बेईमानी और ठगी की अद्भुत क्षमता से जमीन से उठ कर आसमान पर पहुंच गया था। कहने को वो आढ़त का दलाल और हिन्दोस्तानी कपड़े का व्यापारी था लेकिन हकीकत वो स्मगलरों का शरणदाता और ठगों और उठाईगीरों का सरपरस्त था। भारत के अलावा बर्मा, बंगला देश और थाईलैंड तक में उसके सम्पर्क बताये जाते थे। अपनी आधी जिन्दगी नेपाल में गुजारने के बाद अब वह अपना तमाम तामझाम बेचकर और बुढ़ौती में एक थाई हसीना से शादी करके हिन्दोस्तान वापिस लौट जाने की तैयारी कर रहा था। अपना मौजूदा बंगला तक वह बेच चुका था। उन जवाहरात की बिक्री आखिरी सौदा था जिसे उसने अभी थोड़ी देर पहले अंजाम दिया था। 

‘अगर’—होतचन्दानी कह रहा था—तुमने मेरे से बदला उतारने की कोशिश की होती तो मेरे माल की कीमत तुम पचास की जगह चालीस लाख भी लगा सकते थे, पैंतीस लाख भी लगा सकते थे।’

‘मेरी लगायी कीमत मंजूर करना’—विवेक बोला—‘आपके लिये जरूरी नहीं था।’

‘मौजूदा हालात में जरूरी था। मैं कीमत नामन्जूर करता तो सौदा टूट जाता। फिर हिन्दोस्तानी रुपये में कैश डाउन पेमेन्ट करने वाला अपने माल का दूसरा ग्राहक ढूंढ़ने में मुझे महीनों लग जाते जब कि मैं तो इसी हफ्ते यहां से कूच कर जाना चाहता हूं।’

‘इतना रुपया आप यूं यहां से ले जा सकते हैं?’

‘ले जा सकता हूं। सबको मालूम है मैं अपना बिजनेस; घर बार सब कुछ बेचकर यहां से जा रहा हूं। पूछे जाने पर मैं जवाहरात का नाम भी नहीं लूंगा। पूछे जाने पर यही कहूंगा कि मुझे सारी रकम अपना घर बार, अपना बिजनेस और उसकी गुडविल बेच कर हासिल हुई।’

‘खेतान जवाहरात का क्या करेगा?’

‘पता नहीं। मैंने नहीं पूछा। मुझे अपनी रकम से मतलब है। वो जवाहरात को ले जाकर चाहे दरिया में फेंके। वैसे नेपाल से बाहर उन जवाहरात की कीमत एक करोड़ से ऊपर होगी।’ 

‘वो जरूर कोई तरीका होगा उसकी निगाह में उन्हें नेपाल से बाहर ले जा सकने का।’

‘हूं!’

‘बहरहाल मैंने तुम्हारी ईमानदारी पर दांव खेला था।’

‘जानकर खुशी हुई’—विवेक शुष्क स्वर में बोला—‘कि एक बेईमान आदमी को, एक ऐसे बेईमान आदमी को जो खुद मेरे से बेईमानी कर चुका है, अब मेरी ईमानदारी की कद्र हुई, उसे उसकी जरूरत महसूस हुई।’

‘व्यापार में ऊंचनीच होती ही है।’
‘जो हरकत आपने मेरे साथ की थी वो व्यापार में हुई ऊंचनीच का नहीं, गुण्डागर्दी, धांधली और साफ बेईमानी का दर्जा रखती है। मेरे साथ पार्टनरशिप का एग्रीमेंट बनवाया, मेरे साइन करने का वक्त आया तो मेरी आंखों में धूल झोंक कर उसे बदल दिया और मेरे से उस कागज पर साइन करवा लिये जिसके मुताबिक मैं आपका पार्टनर नहीं, आपका मुलाजिम था। ये गुण्डागर्दी, धाँधली और बेईमानी नहीं तो और क्या है।’

‘अच्छे व्यापारी को एक ये भी तो सीख होती है कि वो अपनी आंखें खुली रखे और किसी को उसमें धूल न झोंकने दे!

‘एतबार भी तो कोई चीज होती है!’

‘धन्धे में नहीं होती। होती है तो साधूराम होतचन्दानी के धन्धे में नहीं होती। मैं भी तुम्हारी तरह होता तो आज भी मैं नंगे पांव, खाली जेब, दो जून की रोटी लिए काठमाण्डू की सड़कों पर दुर-दुर करता फिर रहा होता।’

‘आप बेईमानी को अपनी खूबी बता रहे हैं?’

‘नहीं। वक्त की जरूरत।’

‘मैं आपसे सहमत नहीं।’

‘जाहिर है। तभी तो कुछ दिन पहले आंखों में खून लिए तुम यहां आ धमके थे। मेरा नौकर हनुमान ऐन मौके पर बीच में न आ गया होता तो उस दिन पता नहीं तुम मेरी क्या गत बनाते। शायद मार ही डालते। बावजूद पीछे हो चुकी इतनी बड़ी घटना के तुमने मेरे से सहयोग किया, मेरे माल की सही कीमत आंकी, इसके लिए मैं तुम्हारा अहसानमन्द हूं और इसका मैं बदला चुकाना चाहता हूं।’

‘यह आपने पहले भी कहा।’
तभी एक ट्रे पर उम्दा स्काच विस्की, सोडा साइफन और दो ग्लास रखे हनुमान वहां पहुंचा। उसने ट्रे का सामान सैन्टर टेबल पर स्थानान्तरित किया और खाली ट्रे के साथ वहां से विदा हो गया।

होतचन्दानी ने विस्की के दो बड़े पैग बनाये।

दोनों ने चियर्स बोला।

‘किसी की’—विस्की का एक घूंट पीने के बाद होतचन्दानी बोला—‘मेहरबानी का बदला चुकाने की जरूरत समझने वाली किस्म का आदमी मैं नहीं। लेकिन लगता है इस उम्र में हुए इश्क ने और तीस साल बाद अपने वतन लौटने की खुशी ने मुझे नर्मदिल बना दिया है।’—उसने जेब से एक रंगीन कागज में बंधी पुड़िया निकालकर उसे खोला और खुले कागज को विवेक के सामने किया—‘पन्ना है। दस कैरेट से ऊपर है। एक फैस में जरा से नुक्स है लेकिन वो सैटिंग में छुप जायेगा। इसकी अंगूठी बनवाकर अपनी होने वाली बीवी को देना। मेरे आशीर्वाद के साथ। लो।’

‘सूम का माल है।’—विवेक कागज समेत पन्ने को थामता हुआ बोला—‘छोड़ूंगा तो नहीं। लेकिन ये न समझिएगा कि इसी में उस धोखाधड़ी और बेईमानी का भी बदला चुक गया जो कि आप मेरे साथ कर चुके हैं। आपकी उस करतूत के लिए तो मैं जब तक जिन्दा रहूंगा आपकी तत्काल मृत्यु की कामना करूंगा।’

‘पुटड़े!—होतचन्दा  ी शिकायतभरे स्वर में बोला—‘मेरे घर में बैठकर, मेरी मेहमाननवाजी कबूलते हुए तो ऐसा बुरा बोल न बोल।’

‘मैं ऐसा ही बुरा बोल बोलूंगा। अलबत्ता आप अपनी विस्की का गिलास मेरे से छीन सकते हैं और मुझे घर से निकाल सकते हैं।’

----------


## swami ji

*नए सूत्र की शुभेचा  आपको .....*

----------


## King_khan

> *नए सूत्र की शुभेचा  आपको .....*


हार्दिक धन्यवाद बंधू

----------


## King_khan

‘अरे, नहीं। मैं ऐसा क्यों करूंगा। मैं तो तुम्हारे अपने बीच में अमन शान्ति का माहौल देखना चाहता हूं।’

‘वो नहीं हो सकता।’

‘और दो दिन का तो दाना पानी रह गया है नेपाल में मेरा। उसके बाद पता नहीं जिन्दगी में हम दोनों कभी एक दूसरे की सूरत भी देख पाएंगे कि नहीं।’

‘तभी तो इस कोशिश में हूं कि आपको अभी जी भर के कोस लूं।’

होतचन्दानी हंसा।

‘बहरहाल पन्ने का शुक्रिया। मेरी खुद की औकात तो पता नहीं कब होती इतने खूबसूरत और कीमती नग वाली अंगूठी श्वेता को भेंट करने की।’—उसने विस्की का गिलास खाली किया और उठ खड़ा हुआ—‘अब मैं चलता हूं।’

‘अरे, एक ड्रिंक तो और लो।’

‘नहीं। मेहरबानी।’

उसने पन्ने को कागज में वापिस लपेट कर पुड़िया अपनी जेब में रख ली और बिना अपने मेजबान से हाथ मिलाने का या उसका अभिवादन करने का उपक्रम किए दरवाजे की ओर बढ़ा। 

‘डार्लिंग।’—तभी बाहर बरामदे पर से एक सुरीली आवाज आयी—‘कहां हो!’

फिर दरवाजा खुला और एक अतिसुन्दर, अतिआधुनिक, विलायती परिधानधारी युवती ने भीतर कदम रखा। उसका रंग गोरा था, नयन नक्श बहुत तीखे थे और स्याह काले बालों का सजधज ऐसी थी जैसे वह उसी घड़ी उन्हें किसी ब्यूटी पार्लर से सैट कराकर आयी थी। आयु में वो लगभग तीस वर्ष की थी लेकिन उम्र से आया ठहराव और शाइस्तगी उसकी खूबसूरती को दोबाला ही कर रहे थे।

वह अचरा योसविचित नाम की वो थाई युवती थी जिससे जवान, उम्रदराज, दो बच्चों का बाप साधूराम होतचन्दानी शादी करने जा रहा था।

‘हल्लो डार्लिंग। हल्लो जालान!’—वह पहले होतचन्दानी और फिर विवेक से बोली—‘मैंने डिस्टर्ब तो नहीं किया! मेरे आने से विघ्न तो नहीं पड़ा!’

‘कतई नहीं। कतई नहीं!’—होतचन्दानी उठकर उसका स्वागत करता हुआ बोला। वह करीब आयी तो उसने बड़े अनुरागपूर्ण भाव से उसे अपनी एक बांह के घेरे में ले लिया।

अपनी नस्ल के लिहाज से अचरा खूब लम्बी थी। उसका कद होतचन्दानी से ज्यादा नहीं तो उसके बराबर जरूर था। कुछ ज्यादा लम्बी वह अपने बालों की वजह से भी लग रही थी। जिसे उसने माथे के ऊपर से गोलाई में घुमाकर सैट करवाया हुआ था।

होतचन्दानी की आंखों में उस घड़ी जो गुलाबी डोरे तैरते विवेक को दिखाई दिए, वह समझ न सका कि वे विस्की की वजह से थे या अचरा के आगमन की वजह से। उसने जोर से अचरा को अपने पहलू के साथ भींचा।

‘मेरे बाल न बिगाड़ देना।’—अचरा चेतावनीपूर्ण स्वर में बोली—‘एक घन्टा लगा है इन्हें सैट करवाने में।’

होतचन्दानी ने उसे अपने पहलू से निकल जाने दिया।

‘क्या बात है!’—वह मदभरे स्वर में बोला—‘आज कुछ ज्यादा ही हसीन लग रही हो।’

‘इसमें मेरा क्या कमाल है?’—वह खनकती हुई हंसी हंसती हुई बोली—‘सब ब्यूटी पार्लर का कमाल है जहां से मैं बाल सैट करवाकर आयी हूं। लेकिन तुम मेरे मेकअप की तारीफ कर रहे हो या मेरी पोशाक की! वैसे ये पोशाक भी नयी है। आज ही पहनी है पहली बार।’

पोशाक एक बहुत भड़कीली स्कर्ट और पीले रंग का ऊनी ब्लाउज थी।’ ब्लाउज की फिटिंग कुछ ऐसी थी कि उसका सुडौल उन्नत वक्ष और भी सुडौल और उन्नत लग रहा था।

‘मेरे लिए काबिलेतारीफ’—होत  न्दानी यूं बोला जैसे बीस साल का छोकरा हो—‘न तुम्हारी पोशाक है और न तुम्हारा मेकअप। मेरे लिए तो काबिलेतारीफ सिर्फ तुम हो।’

‘थैंक्यू!’—वह बोली—‘थैंक्यू डार्लिंग।’

विवेक फिर दरवाजे की तरफ बढ़ा।

‘जा रहे हो?’—अचरा बोली।

‘हां।’—वह बोला।

‘क्यों?’

‘क्योंकि कबाब में हड्डी बनने का मेरा कोई इरादा नहीं।’

‘कबाव से क्या? हड्डी क्या?’

‘डैडी से समझना।’

और विवेक वहां से विदा हो गया।

विवेक जालान होटल क्रिस्टल के डायनिंग हाल में श्वेता शाह के साथ बैठा था। वे डिनर कर चुके थे और अब काफी की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे।

श्वेता शाह वो नेपाली युवती थी जिस पर विवेक दिलोजान से फिदा था और जिससे शादी करने का वह बड़ा मजबूत इरादा रखता था।

श्वेता से उसकी पहली मुलाकात होतचन्दानी के आफिस में हुई थी जहां कि वह अपने एम्पलायर के भेजे होतचन्दानी से कुछ कागजात साइन करवाने आयी थी। होतचन्दानी उस घड़ी कहीं गया हुआ था इसलिए उसके इन्तजार में वह विवेक के केबिन में उसके पास बैठी रही थी।

विवेक को पहली नजर में उससे प्यार हो गया था।

वो प्यार अब इस कदर परवान चढ़ चुका था कि विवेक उसके बिना अपनी कल्पना नहीं कर सकता था।

होतचन्दानी के बंगले पर हुए अपने दिन भर के काम और पच्चीस सौ रुपये की कमाई की बाबत वह सविस्तार श्वेता को बता चुका था। श्वेता की सूरत से साफ जाहिर हो रहा था कि विवेक की वो एडवेंचर उसे कोई खास पसन्द नहीं आई थी।

‘तुम्हें तो’—श्वेता बोली—‘होतचन्दानी से सख्त नफरत थी।’

‘मुझे किसी से नफरत नहीं।’—बात को मजाक में उड़ाने की गरज से विवेक बोला—‘मैं महात्मा बुद्ध हूं।’

‘उस शख्स ने तुम्हें इतना बड़ा धोखा दिया, बल्कि साफ-साफ तुम्हें ठगा फिर भी तुम्हें उसका काम करना मंजूर हुआ!’

‘उसका नहीं डार्लिंग, दामोदर खेतान का।’

----------


## King_khan

‘वो कौन सा कम है। मुझे तो वो तुम्हारे मुल्क की फिल्मों के उन गुण्डों जैसा लगता है जो क्लाइमेक्स में थोक में हीरो से मार खाते हैं। गौंगस्टर्स की तरह हर वक्त काला चश्मा लगाये रहता है।

विवेक हंसा।

‘हंसने की बात नहीं है।’—श्वेता बोली—‘हीरे जवाहरात जंचवाने के लिए क्यों उसने तुम्हें चुना? ऐसे कामों के लिए लोग साख वाली फर्म में जाते हैं जहां कि सरकारी मान्यताप्राप्त जैम एक्सपर्ट उपलब्ध होते हैं। इतने बड़े सौदे की आफर वाले माल को परखवाने के लिए उसे लिच्छवी ज्वेलर्स के पास जाना चाहिए था।’

‘मैं भी जैम एक्सपर्ट हूं।’

‘हो। लेकिन तुम सरकारी मान्यताप्राप्त जैम, एक्सपर्ट नहीं हो।’

‘लेकिन जैम एक्सपर्ट हूं। लिच्छवी के जैम एक्सपर्ट मेरे से ज्यादा ज्ञानी नहीं हो सकते। ऊपर से मैं क्वालीफाइड जियोलोजिस्ट हूं। जेम्स की बावत कितनी ही बातें मैं दुकानदारी वाले जौहरियों से ज्यादा जानता हूं।’

‘ओफ्फोह! बावजूद अपनी सारी काबलियत के तुम माल की बाबत कोई सर्टिफिकेट तो इशू नहीं कर सकते।

‘दामोदर खेतान को किसी सर्टिफिकेट की जरूरत नहीं थी। उसका काम मेरी जुबानी राय पर ही चल सकता है।’

‘इसी से साबित होता है कि ये कोई घोटाले का सौदा है। कोई गैरकानूनी सौदा है।’

‘होता रहे। मुझे क्या! मेरी तरफ से बेशक वो जवाहरात चोरी का माल हों। ये खरीदने वाले की सिरदर्द है कि वह चोरी के माल का क्या करेगा या उससे क्या फायदा उठायेगा। मैंने बेचने वाले को बेचने की राय नहीं दी, खरीदने वाले को खरीदने की राय नहीं दी। मेरे से महज एक आइटम के बारे में सवाल किया गया कि वो सोना है या पीतल है, मैंने बता दिया।’

तभी वेटर काफी ले आया।

वेटर के काफी सर्व करके चले जाने तक दोनों खामोश रहे।

‘श्वेता, माई डार्लिंग’—फिर विवेक उसे समझाता हुआ बोला—‘तुम बात को यूं समझो कि एक जरूरतमन्द आदमी ने ओवरटाइम किया, अपनी मेहनत की फीस कमाई। मुझे इससे क्या कि साधूराम होतचन्दानी चोर है या दामोदर खेतान उठाईगीरा। मैंने पच्चीस सौ रुपए कमा लिए हैं। इतने ही रुपए कल अभी और मिलेंगे मुझे। अब ये क्या तुम्हें भी बताने की जरूरत है कि ये रकम मेरे कितने काम आ सकती है!’

श्वेता ने उत्तर न दिया। उसने खामोशी से काफी का एक घूंट पिया।

‘मैंने दिल्ली जाकर अपना कोई घर-बार जमाना है। कोई टीन टप्पर खड़ा करना है जिसमें कि मैं तुम्हें रख सकूं। मेरे इस अभियान में ये रकम कितनी कारगर साबित हो सकती है, इसे तुम तो समझो! जितने मेरे पास पैसे ज्यादा होंगे उतनी ही जल्दी मैं तुम्हें अपनी बीवी बनाने की स्थिति में होऊंगा।’

‘तुम यहीं क्यों नहीं रह जाते?’

‘क्योंकि जितना मैं यहां रह चुका हूं, उतने से मैंने बखूबी जान लिया है कि यहां कुछ नहीं रखा।’

‘तुम्हें यहां नौकरी मिल सकती है।’

‘लेकिन मामूली। काम चलाऊ। जो मेरा सिर्फ इतना भला करेगी कि मैं बेरोजगार नहीं कहलाऊंगा। ऐसी खानापूरी का दर्जा रखने वाली नौकरी के लिए, जिसमें तरक्की के भी कोई आसार नहीं, परदेस में धक्के खाने का क्या फायदा! यहां होतचन्दानी ने धोखा न दिया होता, तो बात कुछ और होती।’

‘हूं।’

‘अब तुम इसे भी मेरी खुशकिस्मती समझो कि दिल्ली के सबसे बड़े ज्वेलर के पास मेरी बड़ी इज्जतदार नौकरी लग रही है। जाते जाते मैंने पांच हजार रुपए कमा लिये तो क्या बुरा किया।’

श्वेता ने उत्तर न दिया।

‘बोलो।’

‘तुम’—श्वेता बोली तो उसने नया ही सवाल किया—‘अभी मुझे साथ क्यों नहीं ले जा सकते?’

‘सौ बार बताया। एक सौ एकवीं बार बताता हूं। दिल्ली पहले जाकर तुम्हें वहां रहने के लिए कोई घर बार जमाना जरूरी है।’

‘मुझे डर लगता है।’

‘किस बात का?

‘तुम्हारे चले जाने के बाद तुम्हारे मुल्क की फिल्मों की तरह कहीं मैं यहां विरह के गीत ही गाती न रह जाऊं।’

‘तुम पागल हो।’—विवेक हंसा।

‘मैं गम्भीर हूं।’

‘मेरा अकेले जाना जरूरी है। सोमवार मैंने ड्यूटी ज्वायन करनी है। न करने पर इतनी बढ़िया नौकरी हाथ से निकल जाने का अन्देशा है। मेरा प्लेन टिकट बुक है। ऊपर से सोमवार तक तुम्हारा चाचा अपनी एवरेस्ट एक्सपीडीशन से वापिस लौटकर नहीं आने वाला। तुम क्या उसे बिना कुछ बताये मेरे साथ चल दोगी! मैं क्या तुम्हें भगाकर ले जा रहा हूं!’

‘मुझे तो कोई एतराज नहीं।’

‘किस बात में?’

‘तुम्हारे साथ भाग चलने में।’

‘पागल हो! जरूरत क्या है ऐसी हरकत की! बस चन्द दिनों की तो बात है। फिर मैं तुम्हें विधिवत् ब्याह कर दिल्ली ले जाऊंगा।’

वह खामोश रही।

‘ओके?’—विवेक बोला।

उसने बड़ी संजीदगी से सहमति में सिर हिलाया।

‘नाओ गिव मी ए स्माइल।’

वह मुस्कराई।

----------


## sangita_sharma

क्या आप इस सूत्र को जारी रखना चाहते हे

----------


## King_khan

> क्या आप इस सूत्र को जारी रखना चाहते हे


जी हाँ , क्यों क्या हो गया ?

----------


## King_khan

तभी एक वेटर उनकी टेबल के करीब पहुंचा।

‘आपके लिए फोन है, जालान साहब।’—वह बड़े अदब से बोला।

वह तत्काल उठकर लाबी में पहुंचा।

फोन होतचन्दानी का था और आवाज से वह बहुत चिन्तित लग रहा था।

‘तुम थोड़ी देर के लिए यहां आ सकते हो?’—वह बोला।

‘यहां कहां?’—विवेक बोला।

‘मेरे बंगले पर।’

‘क्यों?’

‘एक बहुत जरूरी काम है।’

‘कैसा काम?’

‘कुछ मशवरा लेना है।’

‘कैसा मशवरा? आप कुछ बता नहीं रहे हैं।’

‘आओगे तो बताऊंगा। फोन पर ज्यादा सवाल न करो। थोड़ी तकलीफ करो मेरी खातिर।’

‘कब आऊं?’

‘साढ़े नौ बजे आ सकते हो?’

‘आ सकता हूं।’

‘ठीक है। आना। साढ़े नौ बजे। मैं तुम्हारा इन्तजार करूंगा।’

लाइन कट गई।

रिसीवर वापिस क्रेडिल पर रखकर वह वापिस अपनी टेबल पर लौटा।

श्वेता अपनी काफी खत्म कर चुकी थी। उसके संकेत पर वह उठी और दोनों वहां से बाहर निकल कर सड़क पर आ गए।

डिनर के बाद वाक करके श्वेता को उसके घर तक छोड़ कर आना विवेक का रोज का दस्तूर था।

श्वेता अनाथ थी। उसकी मां उसके बचपन में ही मर गयी थी और उसका पिता एक हिमालयन एक्सीपीडीशन में भूसंस्खलन का शिकार होकर मर गया था। और कोई भाई बहन उसका था नहीं। उसका पालन पोषण उसके विधुर चाचा ने किया था जो कि उसके पिता की ही तरह शेरपा था और माउन्ट एवरेस्ट अन्नपूर्णा, कंचनजंगा, धौलगिरी और मच्छपुच्छल जैसी पर्वत श्रृंखलाओं के आरोहण अभियान दलों के साथ जाता था।

‘बारिश न हो जाये।’—श्वेता झुरझुरी लेती हुई बोली।

‘मानसून का मौसम आ गया है।—विवेक बोला—‘अब न हो जाये कहने से थोड़े ही बारिश कहना मान जायेगी।’

‘ये भी ठीक है।’

दोनों श्वेता के घर पहुंचे। वह लकड़ी का बना, कई देवी-देवताओं की मूर्तियों से सजा ऐसा घर था जो घर कम, छोटा-मोटा मन्दिर ज्यादा लगता था।

श्वेता ने दरवाजे का ताला खोला और उसकी तरफ घूमी। 

विवेक ने सहज ही उसे अपनी बांहों में भर लिया और उसके शहद से मीठे होंठों पर अपने आतुर होंठ रख दिये। कितनी ही देर दोनों एक दूसरे के आलिंगन में बन्धे रहे। फिर विवेक ने ही उसे अपने से अलग किया।

‘मैं चलता हूं।’—वह बोला—‘काम है। कल लंच पर मुलाकात होगी।’

श्वेता ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया।

‘गुड नाइट। स्वीट ड्रीम्स।’

वह वहां से विदा हो गया। साढ़े नौ बजने में अभी काफी वक्त था इसलिए वह वापिस अपने होटल में आ गया। वह बार में गया। उसने गर्म पानी ब्रांडी हासिल की और उसे चुसकता और सिगरेट के कश लगाता वहां बैठा रहा।

मुलाकात के निर्धारित समय में केवल तीन मिनट बाकी रह गये तो वह बार से विदा हुआ।

होतचन्दानी का बंगला उसके होटल से थोड़ी ही दूर था। 

लम्बे डग भरता हुआ वह बंगले की तरफ बढ़ चला।

वह अभी आधे रास्ते में ही था कि एकाएक बिना किसी चेतावनी के पानी बरसने लगा। वह बौखलाया। बारिश एकाएक इस तेजी से होनी शुरू हुई थी कि वह दौड़ कर भी होतचन्दानी के बंगले तक पहुंचता तो भी पूरी तरह से भीग चुका होता। किसी ओट में शरण लेने में ही उसे अपना कल्याण लगा। सौभाग्यवश ऐसी ओट ऐन वहीं मौजूद थी जहां कि बारिश शुरू होते ही वह ठिठका था। सड़क से कुछ ही फुट परे एक लगभग खंडहर हो चुका अंधेरा खाली मकान था जिसे विवेक ने पहले भी कई बार देखा था। वह लपक कर उसके बरामदे में पहुंच गया जो कि मकान से कहीं बेहतर स्थिति में था।

उसने एक सिगरेट सुलगा लिया और बारिश के रुकने की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा।

वह जानता था कि वह मानसून की बरसात थी जो कि घन्टों भी बरसती रह सकती थी या फिर जैसे एकाएक शुरू हुई थी वैसे ही एकाएक बन्द भी हो सकती थी। न बन्द होती तो वह सड़क से गुजरती किसी साइकिल रिक्शा को रोक कर होतचन्दानी के बंगले तक पहुंच सकता था। बहरहाल उसका बारिश में भीगने का कोई इरादा नहीं था।

सिगरेट के कश लगाता वह बरामदे में ठिठका खड़ा रहा। 

बारिश शुरू होते ही उसकी तरह और लोग भी इधर उधर पनाह मांगते सड़क से गायब होने लगे थे। पानी से बुरी तरह तर एक बाइसिकल वाला सिर नीचा किये पूरी शक्ति से पैडल मारता सड़क पर जा रहा था। वैसी ही दशा में एक औरत छाती से कोई बंडल सा चिपकाये, सिर नीचे किये, सड़क पर चली जा रही थी। वह इस बुरी तरह भीग चुकी थी कि उसके गीले बाल लटों की सूरत में उसके चेहरे पर लटक आये थे और उनमें से पानी बह रहा था। उसकी पोशाक भीग कर पलस्तर की तरह उसके बदन से चिपक चुकी थी।

तभी सड़क पर एक कार प्रकट हुई जिसकी हैडलाइट्स की तीखी रोशनी सीधे बरामदे में खड़े विवेक के चेहरे पर पड़ी। उसने आंखें मिचमिचायीं। जब तक वह ठीक से आंखें खोल पाया तब तक कार सड़क से गुजर चुकी थी और अब सिर्फ उसकी दूर होती टेल लाइट उसे दिखाई दे रही थी।

उसने बड़े बेसब्रेपन से सिगरेट का आखिरी कश लगाया और उसे एक ओर उछाल दिया।

तभी एकाएक बारिश यूं बन्द हुई जैसे किसी ने शावर बाथ की टूटी बन्द कर दी हो। अभी बारिश का भीषण शोर था तो अभी सन्नाटा था। केवल पेड़ों से टपकते पानी की टप टप की आवाज वातावरण में गूंज रही थी।

वह बरामदे की ओट छोड़ कर वापिस सड़क पर पहुंचा।

----------


## King_khan

उसी की तरह और लोग भी किसी पेड़ के नीचे से, किसी इमारत की ओट में से निकल कर सड़क पर आने लगे। और थोड़ी देर में फिर पहले जैसी चहल पहल हो जाने वाली थी।

गीली सड़क पर सावधानी से चलता हुआ वह होतचन्दानी के बंगले पर पहुंचा। उसने देखा कि बंगले का मुख्यद्वार खुला था और भीतर रोशनी थी। उसने हिचकिचाते हुए दरवाजे पर दस्तक दी। कोई उत्तर न मिला तो उसने दरवाजे को धकेल कर पूरा खोला और भीतर क़दम रखा। ड्राइंगरूम में उसने दो ही कदम आगे बढ़ाये थे कि वह थमक कर खड़ा हो गया।

उसे होतचन्दानी दिखाई दिया।

वह अपनी आफिस टेबल के करीब फर्श पर एक पहलू के बल लुढ़का पड़ा था। उसकी टांगें घुटनों पर से मुड़ी हुई थीं और उसकी एक बांह उसके जिस्म के नीचे कहीं दबी हुई थी। दरवाजे की तरफ उसकी पीठ थी इसलिये विवेक को उसका चेहरा ठीक से दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था।

‘होतचन्दानी साहब!’—वह व्याकुल भाव से बोला—‘होतचन्दानी साहब! क्या हुआ?’

कोई उत्तर न मिला।

झिझकता हुआ वह फर्श पर निश्चेष्ट लुढ़के पड़े शरीर के करीब पहुंचा। वह एक घुटने के बल नीचे झुक कर उसके करीब बैठ गया। उसने एक बार फिर उसे नाम लेकर पुकारा और फिर हौले से उसके कन्धे को छुआ।

कन्धे को हाथ लगते ही होतचन्दानी के शरीर में यूं हरकत हुई कि विवेक ने चिहुंक कर अपना हाथ वापिस खींच लिया। उसके देखते देखते होतचन्दानी का शरीर हौले से फिरा और फिर पीठ के बल लुढ़क कर स्थिर हो गया। तब विवेक को उसकी पथराई हुई आंखें और खून से तर कमीज दिखाई दी।

आतंकित भाव से विवेक कुछ क्षण अपलक उसे देखता रहा, फिर उसने हिम्मत करके हाथ बढ़ा कर लाश की कलाई को छुआ। नब्ज गायब थी लेकिन जिस्म अभी गर्म था। उसने कलाई छोड़ दी जो कि एक धप्प की आवाज से कालीन बिछे फर्श पर जाकर गिरी। उसने उसकी छाती पर निगाह डाली तो पाया कि खून का दायरा अभी भी बड़ा होता जा रहा था। उस दायरे के ऐन बीच में एक काला सा सुराख दिखाई दे रहा था। जाहिर था कि उसके वहां आगमन से कुछ ही क्षण पहले किसी ने होतचन्दानी को शूट किया था।

वह घबरा कर उठ खड़ा हुआ।

तब उसकी निगाह आफिस टेबल पर पड़ी। उसने देखा कि टेबल का कपबोर्ड जैसा पल्ला पूरा खुला था और उसके पीछे से सेफ झांक रही थी जो कि पता नहीं खुली थी या बन्द थी। उस घड़ी उसे सेफ की जगह यह सूझ रहा था कि होतचन्दानी से कुछ दिन पहले हुए झगड़े फसाद की वजह से, जिसका कि उसका नौकर हनुमान गवाह था, विवेक का वहां ताजे ताजे कत्ल हुए होतचन्दानी के पहलू में खड़ा पाया जाना उसे भारी मुसीबत में डाल सकता था। हनुमान अभी वहां प्रकट हो सकता था और उसे अपने हनुमान जैसे ही बाहुपाश में बांध सकता था।

इसी भय से आंदोलित विवेक वहां से भाग खड़ा हुआ।

वह यूं यन्त्रचालित सा वहां से भागा कि सड़क पर पहुंच कर ही उसे अपनी उस हरकत का अहसास हुआ। तब सब से पहले तो उसने दौड़ना बन्द किया लेकिन चाल उसकी फिर भी तेज ही रही। कोई अज्ञात भय उसे वहां से उड़न छू हो जाने के लिए प्रेरित कर रहा था।

सड़क पर जगह जगह जमा हो गए पानी में पड़ने से अपने पैरों को बचाता हुआ वह बंगले से परे चलता रहा।

उसे सामने अपना होटल दिखाई देने लगा तो वह ठिठका।

तब कहीं जाकर उस पर से भय का भूत उतरा और उसकी अक्ल ने काम करना शुरू किया। तब उसने महसूस किया कि उसे यूं होतचन्दानी के बंगले से भाग नहीं खड़ा होना चाहिए था। क्या पता उसने नब्ज ठीक से देखी हो, क्या पता होतचन्दानी तब भी जिन्दा हो और फौरन डाक्टरी इमदाद हासिल हो जाने पर उसकी जान बच सकती हो।

ऊपर से हो सकता था किसी ने उसे होतचन्दानी के बंगले में दाखिल होते और फिर वहां से कूच करते देखा हो। इस तथ्य का बाद में उजागर होना उसके लिए भारी दुश्वारी का बायस बन सकता था।

उसे लौटने में ही अपना कल्याण दिखाई दिया।

वह घूमा और होतचन्दानी के बंगले की ओर बढ़ चला।

बंगला करीब आने लगा तो उसके दिल की धड़कन तेज होने लगी। उसकी व्याकुल निगाह इधर उधर फिरने लगी। आगे बंगले के करीब एक ओर बड़ के एक विशाल पेड़ की ओट में एक ट्योटा कार खड़ी थी जिसके बारे में वह फैसला न कर सका कि वह पहले भी वहां थी या बाद में आकर खड़ी हुई थी। पेड़ की ओट की वजह से कार का नम्बर पूरा नहीं दिखाई दे रहा था। जो दिखाई दे रहा था, वह था डी—१२


इससी पहले कि वह आगे बढ़कर बाकी का नम्बर पढ़ने की कोशिश करता, उसकी तवज्जो बायीं ओर से आती एक सरसराहट जैसी आवाज की तरफ गई। उसने उस तरफ देखा तो फुटपाथ से आगे उगी घास पर एक परछाईं सी पड़ती महसूस की। उसने आंखें फाड़-फाड़ कर उधर उगे पेड़ों की तरफ निगाह दौड़ाई तो पाया कि एक पेड़ के नीचे पेड़ के तने की तरह ही गतिहीन एक आदमी खड़ा था। उसके कपड़ों की रंगत काली थी और वह पेड़ के नीचे के अन्धेरे के साथ यूं हिलमिल गई थी कि बहुत अधिक गौर करने पर ही उसकी वहां मौजूदगी का आभास मिलता था।

किसी अज्ञात भावना से प्रेरित होकर वह जानबूझकर उस पेड़ के करीब से गुजरने का उपक्रम करने लगा। उसने जेब में हाथ डाल कर अपना सिगरेट का पैकेट निकाला, उसमें से एक सिगरेट निकाल कर होंठों से लगाया और पेड़ के करीब ठिठका। 

‘माचिस होगी?’—वह बोला।

तने के साथ लगा खड़ा आदमी सीधा हुआ।

‘हां।’—वह जेब में हाथ डालता हुआ बोला।

‘आप सिगरेट लो।’—विवेक उसकी तरफ पैकेट बढ़ाता हुआ बोला।

‘नहीं। मेहरबानी।’

उसने माचिस विवेक को थमा दी।

विवेक ने एक तीली चलाकर सिगरेट सुलगाया। यू हुई क्षणिक रोशनी में उसने देखा कि वह डबल रोटी की तरह फूले चेहरे वाला एक विशालकाय नेपाली था जो काली जीन, काली कमीज और चमड़े की काली जैकेट पहने था। उसके सिर पर नेपाली स्टाइल की खुखरी जैसे बिल्ले वाली काली टोपी थी। उसकी टोपी कन्धे वगैरह सब सूखे थे जिससे जाहिर होता था कि वह तभी होकर हटी बारिश की चपेट में नहीं आया था। पेड़ में से टपकती बूंदें बता रही थीं कि बारिश के दौरान अगर वह यहीं भी मौजूद होता तो भी भीगने से न बच पाया होता।

‘शुक्रिया।’—विवे   उसे मासिच लौटाता हुआ बोला।

नेपाली ने खामोशी से माचिस ले ली।

----------


## King_khan

‘बहुत जोर की बारिश हुई।’—विवेक बोला।

‘हां।’

‘आप नहीं भीगे।’

‘हां।’

‘यहां किसी का इन्तजार कर रहे हैं?’

‘इन्तजार! नहीं, नहीं। मैं तो यूं ही जूते के तस्मे बांधने के लिए रुक गया था।’

फिर विवेक के दोबारा बोल पाने से पहले ही वह वहां से हटा और लम्बे डग भरता हुआ एक ओर बढ़ गया। विवेक तत्काल फैसला न कर सका कि वह उसे रोके कि जाने दे। जब तक उसके मन में उसे रोकने की इच्छा जागृत हुई, तब तक वह सड़क पर बहुत दूर निकल चुका था।

विवेक ने एक गहरी सांस ली और सिगरेट का आखिरी कश लगा कर उसे फेंक दिया। वह घूमा और आगे बढ़कर बंगले में दाखिल हो गया। उसने राहदारी पार की और सीढ़ियां चढ़कर बरामदे में पहुंच गया। उसने ड्राइंगरूम में कदम रखा। उसकी निगाह पैन होती हुई चारों तरफ घूमी।

तत्काल उसे आभास हुआ कि कमरा ऐन वैसी ही हालत में नहीं था जैसी में वो उसे अभी थोड़ी देर पहले छोड़कर गया था। अब आफिस टेबल का सेफ के ऊपर का इकलौता दराज खुला हुआ था और मेज पर तरह-तरह के कागजात और लिफाफे पड़े थे। कागज इतने अधिक थे कि कुछ मेज पर से सरक कर नीचे फर्श पर जा गिरे थे।

तब उसका ध्यान हीरों की दो थैलियों से भरे भूरे रंग के उस सीलबन्द लिफाफे की तरफ गया जिसके दिन में उसके सामने होतचन्दानी ने मेज की सेफ में बन्द किया था।

क्या लिफाफा भीतर था?

उस घड़ी सेफ खुली थी या बन्द थी?

बहुत चाहते हुए भी उसने सेफ को चेक न किया। उसकी अक्ल यही कह रही थी कि उसे वहां की किसी चीज को नहीं छूना चाहिये था।

फिर वह दोबारा लाश के करीब उकड़ू बैठ गया और उसमें जीवन के कोई लक्षण तलाश करने का उपक्रम करने लगा।

तभी एक हल्की सी आहट उसके कानों से टकरायी। 

वह स्तब्ध हो गया और कान लगाकर सुनने लगा।

कहां से आई थी वो आहट!

आहट इतनी हल्की थी कि संयोगवश ही वह उसे सुनाई दे गई थी।

उसकी सतर्क निगाह चारों तरफ घूमी।

कहीं कोई नहीं था।

आहट फिर हुई।

इस बार उसे अहसास हुआ कि आहट बंगले के पृष्ठभाग से कहीं से आई थी।

क्या बंगले में कोई था?

क्या कोई कहीं छुपा उसकी निगहबीनी कर रहा था?

बंगले के चारों तरफ बरामदा था और बंगले का कोई न कोई दरवाजा किसी न किसी तरफ के बरामदे में खुलता था इसलिए जरूरी नहीं था कि बंगले में प्रवेश केवल सामने के दरवाजे से ही किया जाता।

अपनी पसलियों में धाड़-धाड़ बजते दिल को काबू करता हुआ वह उठ कर सीधा हुआ।

जिस किसी ने भी आफिस टेबल की वो हालत बनायी थी; वह जरूर अभी भी वहीं था। जरूर विवेक के दोबारा वहां आगमन से उसके काम में व्यवधान पड़ गया था।

क्या वही आदमी हत्यारा भी हो सकता था?

अगर वही आदमी हत्यारा था तो फिर तो उससे वहां उस घड़ी आमना सामना हो जाने पर खुद उसकी भी जान जा सकती थी। जैसे उसने होतचन्दानी को शूट किया था, वैसे ही वह उसे भी शूट कर सकता था।

वो क्या करे?

क्या वह फिर वहां से भाग खड़ा हो?

नहीं।

अब तो उसकी वहाँ मौजूदगी निश्चय ही किसी की निगाह में थी।

फिर बहुत हिम्मत करके उसने आगे बढ़कर कमरे का पिछला दरवाजा खोला।

आगे गलियारा खाली था।

वह लम्बे डग भरता हुआ उसके दूसरे सिरे पर पहुंचा। उसने पाया कि वह दरवाजा चौखट से लगा हुआ था लेकिन बन्द नहीं था। उसने उसे खोल कर बाहर बरामदे में कदम रखा।

कहीं कोई नहीं था।

तभी पहले जैसी आहट उसे फिर सुनाई दी। इस बार उसे लगा कि आहट बंगले के सामने भाग से कहीं से आई थी। वापिस गलियारे में दाखिल होने की जगह वह दबे पांव बरामदे में आगे लपका और बंगले का घेरा काटकर सामने बरामदे की ओर बढ़ा।

तभी एक कार स्टार्ट होने की आवाज आयी।

वह लगभग दौड़ता हुआ सामने बरामदे में पहुंच और आंखें फाड़-फाड़ कर सड़क की तरफ देखने लगा।

सड़क खाली थी।

जो ट्पोटा कार उसने बड़ के पेड़ के नीचे खड़ी देखी थी, वह अपने स्थान से गायब थी।

क्या वह हत्यारे की कार थी?

क्या उसी पर अभी अभी हत्यारा वहां से भागा था?

काश वह उसकी सूरत देख पाता!

वह कुछ क्षण वहीं स्तब्ध वातावरण में ठिठका खड़ा रहा, फिर भारी कदमों से वापिस ड्राइंग रूम में लौटा।

उसने वहां से पुलिस को टोलीफोन किया और तमाम वाक्या बयान किया। उसको हिदायत मिली कि वह पुलिस के आगमन तक वहीं रहे और किसी चीज को न छुए।

वह फोन यथास्थान रखकर आफिस टेबल के करीब पहुंचा। उसकी खोजपूर्ण निगाह मेज पर बिखरे कागजात पर पड़ी। उन कागजात में बेशुमार टाइपशुदा पृष्ठ थे, बैंक स्टेट-मेंट्स थीं, रसीदें थीं, चिट्ठियां थीं, एक लम्बी सूची थी जिसमें होतचन्दानी की नेपाल में तमाम चल अचल सम्पत्ति का विवरण दर्ज था।

----------


## aktyagis

sutra ko aage badhao.

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

इससे पहले कि वह उस सूची का और गौर से मुआयना कर पाता उसे बाहर से आती एक कार की आवाज सुनायी दी। उसे लगा कि कार का इंजन ऐन बंगले के सामने आकर बन्द हुआ था।

वह फौरन मेज से परे हट गया।

किसी के बरामदे की सीढ़ियां चढ़ने की आवाज आयी। फिर दरवाजे पर एक दस्तक पड़ी।

‘भई, कोई है घर पर!’

फिर मछेन्द्रनाथ राणा ने भीतर कदम रखा।

मछेन्द्रनाथ राणा से विवेक बखूबी वाकिफ था। वह होतचन्दानी का वकील था और श्वेता उसके आफिस में बतौर उसकी सैक्रेटी नौकरी करती थी। वह एक लगभग पचास साल का हट्टा-कट्टा नेपाली था। वह मोटी मूंछें रखता था और सोने के फ्रेम का चश्मा लगाता था। उस घड़ी वह बहुत शानदार भारी थ्री पीस सूट पहने था।

उसकी निगाह पहले विवेक पर, फिर फर्श पर पड़े होतचन्दानी पर और फिर विवेक पर पड़ी।

‘क्या बात है?’—वह तीखे स्वर में बोला—‘क्या हुआ इसे?’

‘मर गया!’—विवेक धीरे से बोला।

‘मर गया?’—राणा ने दोहराया। तब तक उसकी निगाह उसकी खून में रंगी छाती पर पड़ चुकी थी—‘हे भगवान! ये

‘हां।’

‘क्या हुआ? कैसे हुआ’

‘पता नहीं। मुझे तो ये यहां यूं ही पड़े मिले थे। मैं अभी आप के आगे-आगे ही यहां आया हूं।’

‘पुलिस को खबर करनी चाहिए।’

‘मैंने कर दी है। वो लोग आते ही होंगे।’—तभी बाहर से फिर एक कार के इन्जन की आवाज आई—‘लगता है आ ही गये।’

उसने आगे बढ़कर खुले दरवाजे में से बरामदे में कदम रखा। 

पुलिस की जीप वहां पहुंची थी और तब उसमें से कई पुलसिये बाहर निकल रहे थे।

पुलिस पार्टी के इंचार्ज इन्सपेक्टर का नाम त्रिभुवन देवा था। वह एक कोई पैंतीस-छत्तीस साल का, अभी से सिर से गंजा हो चला, दुबला-पतला आदमी था। उसके सहायक सब इन्स्पेक्टर का नाम कुमार बहादुर था और वह कोई पुलिस फोर्स में जाता जाता भरती हुआ युवक लगता था।

विवेक और मछेन्द्र नाथ राणा को पुलिस की तफ्तीश पूरी होने तक वहीं टिके रहने का आदेश हुआ था।

पुलिस का डाक्टर आकर इस बात की तसदीक कर चुका था कि साधूराम होतचन्दानी कब का इस फानी दुनिया से रुख्सत हो चुका था।

फिर होतचन्दानी के नौकर हनुमान को तलब किया गया।

हनुमान बंगले के पिछले कम्पाउण्ड के कोने में बने लकड़ी के केबिन में रहता था और उसे तभी पुलिस वालों के बताये पता लगा था कि वहां क्या हो गया था।

उसका बयान लेने के लिये इन्स्पेक्टर देवा उसे पिछवाड़े के एक कमरे में ले गया।

विवेक और राणा ड्राइंगरूम में एक कोने में बैठे रहे।

पुलिस का एक फोटोग्राफर विभिन्न कोणों से लाश की तस्वीरें खींच रहा था। एक फिंगरप्रिंट एक्सपर्ट कई स्थानों से उंगलियों के निशान उठाने की कोशिश कर रहा था। एक अन्य व्यक्ति आफिस टेबल पर बिखरे कागजात का मुआयना कर रहा था।

फिर वहां एम्बूलेंस पहुंची और लाश उठवा दी गयी।

फिर डाक्टर, फोटोग्राफर और फिंगरप्रिंट एक्सपर्ट भी वहां से विदा हो गये।

तभी हनुमान के साथ इन्सपेक्टर देवा वापिस ड्राईंग रूम में लौटा। हनुमान एक ओर खड़ा हो गया। इन्स्पेक्टर अपने दो पुलिसियों से सम्बोधित हुआ—‘मानक होतचन्दानी। कैप्टन बिलियम मूंग बिन। अचरा योसविचित। सब को यहां ले के आओ।’

दोनों पुलिसिये सहमति में सिर हिलाते हुए वहां से विदा हो गये। 

फिर इन्स्पेक्टर विवेक की तरफ आकर्षित हुआ।

‘लाश आपने कैसे बरामद की?’—उसने सवाल किया—‘मेरा मतलब है यहां कैसे आना हुआ आपका?’

‘मुझे होतचन्दानी साहब ने फोन करके बुलाया था।’–विवेक बोला।

‘कहां फोन किया था उन्होंने आपको?

‘मेरे होटल में। जहां कि मैं अपनी मंगेतर श्वेता शाहू के साथ डिनर कर रहा था।’

‘किस वक्त फोन आया था?’

‘साढ़े आठ के करीब।’

‘आप को किसी भी वक्त यहां चले आने को कहा गया था या मुलाकात का कोई वक्त मुकर्रर हुआ था?’

‘वक्त मुकर्रर हुआ था।’

‘कितने बजे का?

‘साढ़े नौ बजे का?

‘साढ़े नौ बजे का।’—इन्स्पेक्टर बड़े विचारपूर्ण भाव से बोला था—‘तो साढ़े नौ बजे जब आप यहां आये तो आपने होतचन्दानी साहब को यहां मरा पड़ा पाया?’

विवेक हिचकिचाया।

क्या वह बताये कि उसके वहां दो फेरे लगे थे, कि पहली बार जब वह वहाँ आया था तो लाश पर निगाह पड़ते ही वहाँ से भाग खड़ा हुआ था और होश ठिकाने आ जाने के बाद फिर दोबारा वहां वापिस लौटा था। उसे लगा कि अपने दो फेरों की बाबत पुलिस को बताना उसके लिए कई अनजानी दुश्वारियां खड़ी कर सकता था।

उसने अपने हित में अपने पहले फेरे को गोल कर जाना ही मुनासिब समझा।

‘निर्धारित वक्त पर’—वह बोला—’ मैं यहां नहीं पहुंच सका था।’

‘क्या?’

‘मैंने अर्ज किया कि मैं यहां साढ़े नौ बजे नहीं आ सका था।’

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

क्यों?’

‘क्योंकि एकाएक बारिश होने लगी थी और मैं बारिश में फंस गया था।’

‘हूं। कब तक फंसे रहे थे और बारिश में?’

‘यही कोई दसेक मिनट।’

‘तो बारिश बन्द हो जाने के बाद आप अपने होटल से रवाना हुए?’

‘हां-हां।’

‘यहां किस वक्त पहुंचे?’

‘शायद पौने दस बजे। या और पांच मिनट बाद। ठीक से ध्यान नहीं। मैंने घड़ी नहीं देखी थी।’

‘हूं।’—इन्स्पेक्  र कुछ क्षण सोचता रहा और फिर बोला—‘हनुमान कहता है कि आप में और होतचन्दानी साहब में कुछ रंजिश थी। वो कहता है कि कुछ दिन पहले आप बड़े कातिलाना इरादे से यहां पहुंचे थे और अगर उसने बीच बिचाव न किया होता तो तब शायद आप होतचन्दानी साहब को मार ही डालते। ये बात सच है?’

‘बात तो सच है—विवेक कठिन स्वर में बोला—‘लेकिन इसका मतलब यह तो नहीं कि क्योंकि तब हनुमान के बीच बिचाव की वजह से मैं होतचन्दानी साहब को नहीं मार सका था इसलिए मैंने उन्हें आज मार दिया।’

‘नहीं। इसका मतलब यह नहीं है। है भी तो अभी मैंने ऐसा कुछ कहा नहीं। अभी हम पिछली बार की बात कर रहे हैं।’

विवेक खामोश रहा।

‘तो आप कबूल करते हैं कि आप कातिलाना इरादे से यहां आये थे?’

‘मैं बहुत गुस्से में भरा यहां आया था।’

‘आप होतचन्दानी साहब पर झपटे थे। अगर हनुमान बीच में न आ गया होता तो हो सकता था आपका गुस्सा उनकी जान लेकर ही ठण्डा होता।

‘होने को तो कुछ भी हो सकता था लेकिन हुआ नहीं।’

‘इसलिए नहीं हुआ क्योंकि होने नहीं दिया गया।’

‘चलिए यूं ही सही।’

‘जालान साहब, हकीकत जानकर इस बात की हामी भरिए। मेरे पर अहसान करने के ढंग से इसे कबूल न कीजिए।’

‘ठीक है।’—विवेक भड़ककर बोला—‘मैं कबूल करता हूं कि कुछ दिन पहले गुस्से में उफनता हुआ मैं यहां आया था और मैंने होतचन्दानी साहब को कहा था कि मैं उन्हें जान से मार डालूंगा लेकिन…’

‘लेकिन रहने दीजिए। फिलहाल इतना ही काफी है।’

‘नहीं काफी। गुस्से में किसी को जान से मार डालने की घोषणा करने लगने पर कोई सच में ही किसी को जान से नहीं मार डालता। गुस्से में ऐसी वाहीतबाही कोई भी बक सकता है जिसका आप बाद में तोड़-मरोड़कर कैसा भी मन माफिक मतलब निकाल सकते हैं। अगर आप समझते हैं कि मैंने होतचन्दानी साहब का कत्ल किया है तो ऐसा साफ कहिए। मेरे साथ यूं चूहे बिल्ली का खेल खेलने का क्या मतलब?’

‘आपने कत्ल किया है?’

‘नहीं।’

‘होतचन्दानी साहब पर यूं चढ़ दौड़ने की नौबत क्यों आई थी?’

‘उन्होंने मेरे साथ धोखा किया था।’

‘कैसा धोखा?’

‘सुनिए। मैं प्रशिक्षण प्राप्त खनिज पदार्थों का विशेषज्ञ हूं।’

‘जियोलोजिस्ट?’

‘हां। होतचन्दानी साहब को यहां हीरे-जवाहरात की माइनिंग के कुछ प्रॉस्पैक्टस दिखाई दिए थे जिनके लिए इन्हें एक ट्रेंड जियोलोजिस्ट की जरूरत थी। इन्होंने मुझे खास तौर से हिन्दोस्तान से पार्टनरशिप के वादे पर बुलाया था और मैं अपनी लगी लगाई नौकरी से खड़े पैर इस्तीफा देकर यहां आया था। हमारे में तय हुआ था कि इन्वेस्टमेंट सारी इनकी होगी और मेहनत सारी मेरी होगी और हमारे में सिक्सटी फोर्टी की पार्टनरशिप होगी।’

‘यानी कि साठ प्रतिशत मुनाफा होतचन्दानी साहब का और चालीस प्रतिशत आपका?’

‘हां।’

‘कोई एग्रीमेंट भी तो साइन हुआ होगा ऐसा?’

‘हुआ था। उसी में तो इन्होंने मुझे धोखा दिया।’

‘कैसे?’

‘होतचन्दानी साहब ने एग्रीमेंट तैयार करके मुझे दिया। वहीं उनकी मौजूदगीमें मैने एग्रीमेंट पढ़ा। एग्रीमेंट एकदम चौकस था। मैं बेहिचक उस पर साइन करने को तैयार हो गया। वहीं सामने सैन्टर टेबल पर बैठकर होतचन्दानी का पैन लेकर जब मैं साइन करने लगा तो मैंने पाया कि पैन में स्याही नहीं थी। उन्होंने मुझे कहा कि मैं उस आफिस टेबल पर मौजूद कमलदान में से दूसरा पैन ले आऊं। मैं उठकर पैन लेने गया। इतने में उन्होंने एग्रीमेंट का कागज बदल दिया। दोनों कागज एक जैसे थे इसलिए तब मुझे फर्क महसूस न हुआ। मैंने साइन कर दिए। उसने मेरी कापी को तह करके एक लिफाफे में रखा और लिफाफा मुझे सौंप दिया। बात खत्म हो गई। अभी कोई तीन हफ्ते पहले मुझे किसी तरीके से मालूम हुआ कि होतचन्दानी के पास ऐसी किसी माइनिंग का कोई सरकारी परमिट नहीं था। बिना सरकारी इजाजत के आपके मुल्क में ऐसी माइनिंग गैरकानूनी थी और पकड़े जाने पर लम्बी सजा हो सकती थी। मैं डर गया। मैंने फौरन कान्ट्रेक्ट खत्म करने का फैसला कर लिया। तब कहीं जाकर शुरू का किया हुआ कान्ट्रेक्ट मैंने लिफाफे में से निकालकर पढ़ा तो मुझे मालूम हुआ कि उस कान्ट्रैक्ट के मुताबिक मैं होतचन्दानी साहब का पार्टनर नहीं; मुलाजिम था और बतौर मुलाजिम मेरी जो तनख्वाह थी वो इतनी कम दर्ज थी कि हिसाब करने पर उलटे होतचन्दानी साहब को मैंने पैसे देने होते। तब मेरी समझ में आया कि मुझे जानबूझकर सूखा पैन पकड़ाया गया था कान्ट्रैक्ट साइन करने के लिए ताकि मैं दूसरै पैन लाने के लिए मेज पर से हटूं और वो कान्ट्रैक्ट बदल दें। आप खुद फैसला कीजिए इन्स्पेक्टर साहब, इतने बड़े धोखे की खबर लगने पर मेरा खून खौलता या न खौलता। मेरी जगह आप भी होते तो क्या आप ऐसे धोखेबाज आदमी पर न चढ़ दौड़ते?’

‘गुस्से में आदमी खून कर ही बैठता है।’

‘कबूल। लेकिन बकौल आपके अगर मैं ‘कातिलाना’ इरादे से तब यहां आया होता तो क्या साथ में कोई हथियार लेकर न आया होता। आप हनुमान से पूछ लीजिए। तब मेरे पास कोई हथियार नहीं था।’

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

इन्सपेक्टर ने हनुमान की तरफ देखा। हनुमान ने बड़ी संजीदगी से इनकार में सिर हिलाया।

‘वो एकाएक आए गुस्से की बात थी।’–विवेक बोला—‘जो मैं उन पर चढ़ दौड़ा था। होतचन्दानी साहब कोई माचिस की तीली नहीं थे। हट्टे-कट्टे तन्दुरुस्त आदमी थे। हनुमान ने बीच बिचाव न किया होता तो हो सकता था वही मुझे पीट डालते। या वे मुझे शूट कर देते और कहते कि उन्होंने आत्मरक्षा के लिए गोली चलाई थी। हनुमान इस बात का गवाह होता कि हमलावर मैं था। कहने का मतलब यह है इन्स्पेक्टर साहब, आप यह न समझिए कि हनुमान ने बीच बिचाव करके अपने मालिक को बचाया था। शायद उसने मुझे होतचन्दानी साहब के हाथों हाथ पांव तुड़वाने या परलोक सिधारने से बचाया था।’

इन्स्पेक्टर खामोश रहा लेकिन वह विवेक की बातों से साफ साफ प्रभावित दिखाई दे रहा था।

‘आप’—फिर इन्सपेक्टर राणा की तरफ घूमा—‘मकतूल के वकील थे?’

‘हां।’—राणा खंखारकर गला साफ करता हुआ बोला।

‘पार्टनशिप का वो एग्रीमेंट आपने तैयार किया था?’

‘नहीं।’

‘तो किसने किया था?’

‘मुझे नहीं मालूम।’

‘किया तो किसी वकील ने ही होगा?’

‘जरूरी नहीं। वो एग्रीमेंट होतचन्दानी साहब ने खुद भी तैयार किया हो सकता है।’

‘बावजूद एक वकील की रेगुलर सेवाएं उपलब्ध होने के?’

राणा ने उत्तर न दिया।

‘होतचन्दानी साहब नहीं चाहते होंगे।’—विवेक बोला—‘कि जो धोखाधड़ी वो मेरे साथ करने जा रहे थे, उसकी खबर किसी को लगे।’

‘आप एक बात बताइए।’—इन्स्पेक  टर बोला—‘हनुमान कहता है कि आज की सारी शाम आपने यहां मकतूल के ड्राइंग रूम में बैठकर कुछ जवाहरात को परखने में और उनकी कीमत आंकने में गुजारी थी?’

‘हां।’

‘सिर्फ तीन हफ्ते पहले आप जिस आदमी की हस्ती मिटा देने पर आमादा थे, आज आप उसकी ऐसी खिदमत क्यों कर रहे थे?’

‘ये खिदमत मैं होतचन्दानी साहब की नहीं कर रहा था।’

‘तो किसकी कर रहे थे?’

‘दामोदर खेतान की।’

‘ये कौन हुआ?’

‘मेरी तरह ही एक हिन्दोस्तानी है जोकि मेरे वाले ही होटल में ठहरा हुआ है।’

‘जवाहरात परखने के लिए उसने आपकी सेवाएं प्राप्त की थीं?’

‘हां।’

‘क्यों?’

‘क्योंकि ग्राहक वो था। होतचन्दानी साहब के जो जवाहरात मैंने परखने थे, उनका खरीददार वो था।’

‘माल तकरीबन कितने का था?’

‘पचास लाख रुपये का।’

इन्स्पेक्टर का मुंह यूं खुला जैसे रकम उसके लिए एकदम अप्रत्याशित हो।
‘यानी कि मोटा माल था।’—वह धीरे से बोला।

‘जाहिर है।’–विवेक बोला।

‘मरने वाले को आप पर, आपकी परख पर एतबार था?’

‘लगता तो था।’

‘अब वो जवाहरात कहां हैं? वो खरीददार—दामोदर खेतान—ले गया उन्हें?’

‘नहीं। खेतान रकम साथ लेकर नहीं आया था। वो रकम के साथ कल सुबह लौटकर आने वाला था। होतचन्दानी साहब ने हमारी सामने जवाहरात को एक बड़े से भूरे लिफाफे में सील करके उस सेफ में’—उसने आफिस टेबल की तरफ इशारा किया—‘रख दिया था।’

इन्स्पेक्टर सेफ के करीब पहुंचा। उसने उसे आजमाया तो पाया कि वह मजबूती से बन्द थी।

‘ये कम्बीनेशन लाक वाली सेफ है।’—इन्स्पेक्टर सीधा होकर बोला—‘इसका नम्बर किसी को मालूम हो?’

कोई उत्तर न मिला।

‘आपको नहीं मालूम?’—वह वकील से बोला।

‘नहीं।’—राणा ने उत्तर दिया।

‘तुम्हें?’—वह हनुमान से बोला।

‘मुझे नम्बर नहीं मालूम’—हनुमान कठिन स्वर में बोला—‘लेकिन साहब ने मुझे एक बात कही थी।’

‘क्या?’

‘उन्होंने कहा था कि अगर उन्हें एकाएक कभी कुछ हो जाए और इस सेफ को खोलना जरूरी हो जाए तो मैं सेफ के ऊपर वाला दराज निकालकर उसकी उलटी तरफ देखूं।’

‘दराज की उलटी तरफ क्या है?’

‘मुझे नहीं मालूम।’

‘तुमने कभी दराज निकाला नहीं?’

‘नहीं।

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

इन्स्पेक्टर ने दराज निकाला और उसे उलटा किया। बहुत गौर से मुआयना करने पर उसने पाया कि वहां पेन्सिल से बहुत बारीक अंकों में एक नम्बर लिखा हुआ था।

इन्स्पेक्टर ने दराज यथास्थान पहुंचा दिया और वह नम्बर सेफ के डायल पर घुमाया।

सेफ खुल गयी।

इंस्पेक्टर ने सेफ के भीतर झांका।

‘इससे तो कोई सीलबन्द भूरा लिफाफा नहीं है।’—वह बोला।

कोई कुछ न बोला।

‘लिफाफा कहां गया?’—इंस्पेक्टर हनुमान से बोला।

‘मुझे क्या मालूम?’

‘सेफ का कम्बीनेशन और किसी को मालूम था?’

‘नहीं।’

‘लोकिन तुम्हें कम से कम ये मालूम था कि नम्बर दराज की उलटी तरफ तले पर लिखा होता था।’

‘मैंने सेफ नहीं खोली।’

‘किसी ने तो खोली। और उसमें पड़ा पचास लाख रुपये के जवाहरात वाला लिफाफा निकाला।’

‘मैंने नहीं निकाला।’

‘जवाहरात कैसे थे? तराशे हुए या बिना तराशे?’

‘तराशे हुए।’

‘तुम्हें कैसे मालूम? तुम से तो सवाल मैंने किया भी नहीं था।’

‘मुझे मालूम।’

‘वो तो अब जाहिर है लेकिन कैसे?’

‘वो जवाहरात मैं तराशता था।

‘तुम! तुम जवारात तराशना, स्टोन कटिंग, जानते हो?’

‘हां। साहब के कहने पर मैंने अपने भाई से खास तौर से यह काम सीखा था। मेरा भाई गरुण लिच्छवी ज्वेलर्स के पास काम करता था। अब उसकी मौत हो चुकी है।’

‘यहां स्टोन कटिंग के औजार हैं?’

‘हां। पूरी वर्कशाप है यहां के पिछले एक कमरे में।’

‘कब से कर रहे हो ये काम?’

‘पिछले चार साल से। पिछले लिच्छिवी ज्वेलर्स के यहां से छुट्टी कर के हर शाम को मेरा भाई यहां आया करता था और मुझे काम सिखा कर जाया करता था। फिर मैं खुद ही दक्ष हो गया था।’

‘कमाल है। तुम्हारे मालिक ने गैरकानूनी माइनिंग से न केवल प्रेशस स्टोंस हासिल किये बल्कि उनकी कटिंग पालिशिंग का भी यहीं प्रबन्ध कर के रखा।’

सब खामोश रहे। 

‘कुमार बहादुर!’—इंस्पेक्  र तत्काल बोला।

‘क्रिस्टल होटल में फोन लगाओ और वहां इस दामोदर खेतान नामक हिन्दोस्तानी का पता करो। अगर बात हो जाये तो उसे यहां बुलाओ।’

‘यस, सर।’—कुमार बहादुर बोला और फोन की तरफ बढ़ चला।

इंस्पेक्टर मछेन्द्रनाथ राणा की तरफ आकर्षित हुआ।

‘तो आप’—वह बोला—‘मरने वाले की जिन्दगी में उसके वकील थे?’

‘जी हाँ।’—राणा बोला।

‘आपको जवाहरात की खबर थी?’

‘मुझे सिर्फ इतनी खबर थी कि मेरे क्लायन्ट की सम्पत्ति हीरे जवाहरात की सूरत में भी थी। लेकिन न मैंने कभी जवाहरात की सूरत देखी थी और न मुझे मालूम था कि मेरा क्लायन्ट वो जवाहरात कहां रखता था।’

‘जवाहरात का जो सौदा आपका क्लायन्ट इस…दामोदर खेतान से करने जा रहा था, उसकी तो आपको खबर होगी!’

‘नहीं। मुझे ऐसी कोई खबर नहीं थी।’

‘मुझे हनुमान से मालूम हुआ है कि आपका क्लायन्ट शादी करने वाला था। अचरा योसविचित नाम की एक थाई औरत से?’

‘जी हां।’

‘और चन्द ही दिनों में वो अपना बोरिया बिस्तर लपेट कर यहां से कूच कर जाने वाला था?’

‘जी हां।’

‘आप इस बारे में अपने क्लायन्ट की काफी मदद कर रहे होंगे?’

‘जी हां। काफी।’

‘कोई खास काम जो आज कल आप अपने क्लायन्ट के निर्देशों पर कर रहे हों या कर के हटे हों?’

‘खास काम भी था।’

‘क्या?’

‘मैं उनकी वसीयत तैयार कर रहा था।’

‘उस वसीयत के ही सिलसिले में आप यहां आये थे?’

‘होतचन्दानी ने मेरे आफिस में फोन करके मुझे यहां आने को कहा था लेकिन वसीयत का नाम उसने नहीं लिया था। इसलिये मुझे नहीं मालूम कि उसने मुझे यहां वसीयत के सिलसिले में बुलाया था या उसे मेरे से कोई और काम था। वैसे वसीयत का फर्स्ट ड्राफ्ट मेरे पास तैयार था।’

‘वो वसीयत बदल क्यों रहे थे?’

‘वो बदल नहीं रहे थे, पहली बार वसीयत कर रहे थे। जहाँ तक मुझे मालूम है उन्होंने अब से पहले कोई वसीयत नहीं की थी।

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

और अब कर भी नहीं पाये। पहले ही उनका कत्ल हो गया।’

‘हां।’

‘वैसे क्या लिखवाया था उन्होंने वसीयत में?’

‘उनकी वसीयत के मुताबिक उनकी लगभग सारी दौलत की स्वामिनी उनसे शादी होते ही मिसेज अचरा योसविचित बन जाने वाली थीं।’

‘अपनी पहली शादी से अपने पहले दो बच्चों के लिए उन्होंने कुछ नहीं छोड़ा?’

‘उनका कोई प्रबन्ध वो पहले ही कर चुके मालूम होते हैं। उनका लड़का मानक होतचन्दानी तो यहां काठमाण्डू में ही रहता है। आप उससे पूछताछ कर सकते हैं। लड़का शादीशुदा नहीं है। लड़की सीता कृपलानी शादीशुदा है और इन्डिया में दार्जिलिंग में रहती है। कुछ पैसा उन्होंने अपने वफादार नौकर हनुमान के नाम भी किया है। अभी हम ने वसीयत का सिर्फ फर्स्ट ड्राफ्ट तैयार किया है, उसमें जो मेजर बेनीफिशयरी है, वो अचरा योसविचित ही है। शायद बाद में वो फाइनल विल में कोई तब्दीलियां कराते। हो सकता है ऐसी किन्ही तब्दीलियों की खातिर ही उन्होंने मुझे फोन कर के बुलाया हो।’

‘वसीयत के एग्जीक्यूटर आप होंगे?’

‘मैं अकेला नहीं। साथ में नेपाल राष्ट्र बैंक, काठमाण्डू भी।’

‘अब वसीयत तो हुई नहीं। अब क्या होगा?’

‘अब मकतूल की चल अचल सम्पत्ति का एक एडमिनिस्ट्रेटर कोर्ट से अप्वायन्ट किया जायेगा।’

‘कौन?’

‘शायद मैं। मरने वाला मेरा क्लायन्ट ही नहीं, मेरा दोस्त भी था और उसके माली मामलात को मेरे से बेहतर शायद ही कोई समझता हो।’

तभी बरामदे में कई कदमों की आहट हुई और फिर एक स्त्री के दायें बायें चलते दो पुरुषों ने भीतर कदम रखा।

स्त्री अचरा योसविचित थी।

उस घड़ी उसमें वो खूबसूरती, सजधज और शानोशौकत कतई दिखाई नहीं दे रही थी जो कि उसके शाम के वहां आगमन के वक्त विवेक ने देखी थी। शाम को वो चमचमाती हुई बिजली लग रही थी तो उस वक्त वो बुझी हुई चिंगारी मालूम हो रही थी। शाम को वह ब्यूटी पार्लर की मेहनत का प्रतिफल लग रही थी और उस वक्त यूं लग रही थी जैसे वह सोते से उठा कर लायी गयी थी। उसके चेहरे पर कोई मेकअप नहीं था और चमड़ी की रंगत धुआं-धुआं सी लग रही थी। हर वक्त गुलाब की पंखुड़ियों की तरह खिले रहने वाले होंठ उस वक्त बदरंग थे और भिंचे हुए थे। आंखों के गिर्द काली झाईंया दिखाई दे रही थीं और आंसू उमड़ पड़ने को तत्पर मालूम होते थे। अपने शानदार विलायती परिधान की जगह वो उस घड़ी बोरा सा ऊनी गाउन और हाई हील की सैंडिलों की जगह एक फ्लैट अंगूठेदार चप्पल पहने थी। उसने सिर पर एक रुमाल बांधा हुआ था और बालों में उसने ढेर सारी सुईयां अटकाई हुई थीं।

उसके साथ जो दो पुरुष थे उनमें से एक हत्प्राण का बेटा मानक होतचन्दानी था और दूसरा कैप्टन विलियन मूंक विन नाम का एक बर्मीज था जो कि अचरा के पहले पति सोफोन योसविचित की मौत के बाद से ही उसका पक्का साथी था।

मानक होतचन्दानी एक कोई छब्बीस सत्ताईस साल का गोरा चिट्टा, झब्बेदार बालों वाला, क्लीन शेव्ड, फैशनेबल युवक था। उसकी आंखों में अपने दिवंगत पिता जैसा ही काईयांपन था। विवेक को पक्का पता था कि पिता पुत्र में कतई नहीं बनती थी।

कैप्टन विलियम मूंग विन आयु में लगभग चालीस साल का, दाढ़ी मूछ दोनों रखने वाला, मोटापे की तरफ अग्रसर, बर्मीज था। वह एक कमर्शियल पायलेट था। उसके पास एक छोटा सा अपना डकोटा प्लेन था जिसे वह विदेशी पर्यटकों को नेपाल में हिमालय दर्शन के लिए और नेपाल से बाहर बंगला देश, बर्मा और थाईलैण्ड की चार्टर्ड फ्लायट पर ले जाने के काम में लाता था। प्लेन का अधिकतर इस्तेमाल हिमालय दर्शन की एक घण्टे की फ्लाइट के लिए होता था जिसमें वह पर्यटकों को एक घन्टे का कंचनजंगा, धौलगिरी, अन्नपूर्णा और मच्छपुच्छल जैसी पर्वत श्रृंखलाओं का मनोहारी नजारा करा कर लाता था। 

‘कहां है वो।’—अचरा आर्तनाद करती हुई बोली—‘क्या किया तुम लोगों ने?’
‘आप बैठ जाइए।’—इन्स्पेक्  र त्रिभुवन देवा सहानुभूतिपूर्ण स्वर में बोला—‘प्लीज।’

‘लेकिन वो…वो…’

‘लाश को पोस्टमार्टम के लिये भेजना जरूरी था। आप से भी कुछ सवाल फौरन किये जाने जरूरी न होते तो हमने रात की इस घड़ी हरगिज भी आपको यहाँ आने की तकलीफ न दी होती।’

‘लेकिन ये हुआ कैसे? आपके आदमी कहते हैं किसी ने उन्हें गोली मार दी? किसने मार दी? कब मार दी? साढ़े आठ बजे तक तो मैं खुद यहां थी। मैं खुद यहां उनके साथ डिनर करके गयी थी।

आपके सवालों का जवाब दे पाना अभी हमारे लिए मुमकिन नहीं। अभी तफ्तीश जारी है। और उसमें हमें आपकी मदद की भी जरूरत है। आप धीरज रखिये और बैठ जाइये।’

वह रेत के बोरे की तरह एक कुर्सी पर ढेर हो गयी।

इन्स्पेक्टर मानक की तरफ आकर्षित हुआ।

‘आपके पिता के वकील’—वह बोला—‘राणा साहब ने बताया है कि आपके हत्प्राण पिता अपनी वसीयत तैयार करवा रहे थे। आपको उसकी खबर है?’

मानक ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया।

‘आपको ये भी मालूम है कि आपके पिता मैडम से शादी के बाद अपनी अधिकतर चल अचल सम्पत्ति का वारिस मैडम को बना देने वाले थे?’

‘हां।’

‘आपके लिए और आपकी बहन के लिए उन्होंने क्या छोड़ने का इरादा किया था?’

‘वकील साहब से ही पूछिये। इनसे क्या छुपा है।’

‘मैं आपसे सुनना चाहता हूं।’

‘तो सुन लीजिये। अपनी औलाद के लिये वे चिड़िया के चुग्गे का, गऊशाला के चन्दे का, यतीमखाने के सूखे टुकड़ों का इन्तजाम छोड़ कर जाने वाले थे। अपनी औलाद हमारे पिता को कभी पसन्द नहीं आयी। उनका बस चलता तो वो कोई फीस भर कर मुझे और मेरी बहन को कहीं से बदल लेते। मुझे तो वो खासतौर से नापसन्द करते थे। हनुमान से जरा ही बेहतर व्यवहार करते थे वो मेरे से। अपनी दौलत के जिस नमूने के काबिल उन्होंने मुझे जाना, वो है इन्द्र चौक में एक तीन कमरों का फ्लैट, एक खाली पड़ी दुकान, एक टूटी फूटी जीप और कीर्तिपुर में एक फार्म हाउस। मेरी बहन दार्जलिंग में रहती है लेकिन उसका पति योगेश कृपलानी यहां ट्रांसपोर्ट बिजनेस में है। उस पर ढेर सारा कर्जा है। ट्रक उसके गिरवी पड़े हैं जिनको छुड़ाने की खातिर कोई दस लाख रुपये का इन्तजाम मेरे पिता ने अपनी बेटी के लिए सोचा हुआ था।’

‘अपनी औलाद से उसकी ऐसी बेरुखी की वजह?’

‘वजह मेरे से जबान पर नहीं लायी जाती।’

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

कोशिश कीजिये। ये कत्ल का मामला है। ऐसे सेन्टीमेन्ट्स में शरीक होकर मैं तफ्तीश के किसी पहलू को मंझधार में नहीं छोड़ सकता।’

‘आप वकील साहब से पूछ लीजिये। वो इन बातों को बेहतर बयान कर सकते हैं।’

इन्स्पेक्टर ने राणा की तरफ देखा।

राणा ने खखार कर गला साफ किया, अपनी मूंछों को संवारा, अपना चश्मा ठीक किया और फिर संकोचपूर्ण स्वर में बोला—‘होतचन्दानी की पहली बीवी, उसके बच्चों की मां नेपालन थी जिससे होतचन्दानी ने यहीं शादी की थी। उसकी जिन्दगी में होतचन्दानी उसके चरित्र पर शक करता था। वो कहता था कि मानक उसका बेटा नहीं।’

‘ओह! और बेटी?’

‘बेटी पर उसने ऐसा लांछन तो कभी नहीं लगाया था लेकिन खफा वो उससे भी था।’

‘उससे क्यों?’

‘उसने लव मैरिज की थी। होतचन्दानी की रजामन्दगी के खिलाफ। होतचन्दानी उसकी शादी किसी खानदानी सिन्धी लड़के से करना चाहता था लेकिन बेटी ने उसकी वो ख्वाहिश पूरी नहीं होने दी थी।’

‘अभी हत्प्राण के बेटे ने उसके पति का नाम योगेश कृपलानी बताया था। क्या कृपलानी सिन्धी नहीं होते?

‘होते हैं।’

‘तो फिर…?’

‘होतचन्दानी का उस पर इलजाम था कि वो सिन्धी नहीं था। उसने सिर्फ उसे धोखा देने के लिए बेवकूफ बनाने के लिए अपना नाम सिन्धियों जैसा रख लिया था।’

‘कमाल है!’

राणा खामोश हो गया।

‘आपको’—वह फिर मानक की तरफ घूमा—‘मालूम था कि आपके पिता शादी करने जा रहे थे?’

‘हां’—मानक बोला।

‘कैसे मालूम था?’

‘उन्होंने खुद बताया था। कोई एक महीना पहले उन्होंने खुद बताया था कि अपना सब कारोबार जहां से समेट कर और अचरा से शादी करके वे बम्बई अपने पुश्तैनी मकान में अपने बड़े भाई के पास लौट जाने वाले थे। उनका बड़ा भाई भी मौत की दहलीज पर है। वहां जाने के पीछे भी जरूर मेरे पिता का मकसद अपने पुश्तैनी मकान पर कब्जा करना ही था।’

‘हूं।’—इन्स्पेक्  र अचरा की तरफ घूमा—‘आपको भी खबर थी वसीयत की?’

‘हां।’—वह बोली। उस घड़ी उस के लहजे में ऐसी तुर्शी आ गयी थी कि विवेक की निगाह अनायास ही उसकी तरफ उठ गयी। उसकी निगाहें उस वक्त एक विचित्र प्रकार के विद्वेष से धधक रही थीं। अब वो अपने होने वाले पति की मौत से गमजदा औरत नहीं लग रही थी। अब वो एक ऐसी आन्दोलित औरत लग रही थी जिसका भारी आर्थिक नुकसान हो गया था।

हकीकत हुआ भी यही था।

और चन्द दिनों में वो एक धनकुबेर की बीवी होती। तब उसके पास दौलत होती। रुतबा होता ऐश्वर्यपूर्ण भावी जीवन की गारन्टी होती। अब उसके पास कुछ भी नहीं था।

‘हनुमान कहता है’—इन्स्पेक्टर फिर मानक से सम्बोधित हुआ—‘कि आज शाम नौ बजे के करीब आप अपने पिता से मिलने यहां आये थे। उसने आप दोनों में काफी तू तू मैं मै और तकरार होती सुनी थी। क्या मुद्दा था तकरार का?’

‘इसी से पूछिये न।’—मानक आग्नेय नेत्रों से हनुमान को घूरता हुआ बोला।

‘मैं आप से पूछ रहा हूं।’

‘मैं क्या बताऊं इन्स्पेक्टर साहब ! मेरी क्या कोई पहली बार तकरार हुई थी अपने बाप से! मैं तो जब से बालिग हुआ हूं अपने बाप से लड़ता ही आ रहा हूं, झगड़ता ही आ रहा हूं।’

‘इस बार झगड़ा किस बात पर था?’

‘थी कोई व्यक्तिगत बात जो इस वक्त मैं आपको बताना नहीं चाहता।’

तत्काल इन्स्पेक्टर के चेहरे पर सख्ती के भाव आये। वह कुछ क्षण अपलक मानक को देखता रहा फिर उसका चेहरा नर्म पड़ गया। उसने मानक से नया सवाल किया—‘बारिश के वक्त आप कहां थे?’

‘योगेश के ट्रेलर में।’—उत्तर मिला।

‘योगेश!’

‘कृपलानी। मेरा जीजा। मेरी बहन का हसबैंड।’

‘कहां है उसका ट्रेलर इस वक्त?’

‘बाघमती नदी के किनारे। पशुपतिनाथ मन्दिर के करीब।’

‘वो भी वहां था? वो योगेश कृपलानी?’

‘नहीं।’

‘और कौन था वहां?’

‘कोई भी नहीं। उसकी तलाश में मैं उसके ट्रेलर पर गया था लेकिन वो वहां नहीं था। फिर बारिश होने लगी। मैं वहीं अटक गया। बारिश बन्द हुई तो मैं फिर उसे ढूंढ़ने निकला। आखिरकार वो मुझे ओल्ड सिटी सेंटर के एक बार में मिला।’

‘वकील साहब’—इन्स्पेक्ट   राणा से बोला—‘आप कहां थे बारिश के वक्त?’

‘अपने आफिस में।’—राणा ने उत्तर दिया।

‘और कौन था वहां?’

‘कोई नहीं। मैं वहां अकेला था।

इन्स्पेक्टर कैप्टन विलियम मूंग विन की तरफ घूमा।

‘हनुमान कहता है’—वह बोला—‘कि मानक के अपने पिता से लड़कर यहां से चले जाने के बाद पिता ने आपको फोन किया था।’

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

किया तो था।’—कैप्टन विलियम मूंग विन अपनी दाढ़ी पर हाथ फेरता हुआ सावधान स्वर में बोला।

‘क्या चाहते थे होतचन्दानी साहब?’

‘मेरे से मिलना चाहते थे। मुझे यहां बुला रहे थे।’

‘आप आये थे यहां?’

‘नहीं।’

‘क्यों?’

‘बारिश होने लगी थी। बारिश के बाद मेरा मूड नहीं रहा था। मुलाकात को अगले रोज पर पोस्टपोन करके मैं अपने घर चला गया था। अभी मेरे घर से ही आपका आदमी मुझे बुलाकर लाया था।’

‘आपने कहा’—इन्स्पेक्टर अचरा से बोला—‘कि आपने हत्प्राण के साथ डिनर किया था और आप साढ़े आठ बजे तक यहीं थीं?’

‘हां।’—अचरा बोली।

‘उसके बाद आप कहां गयीं?’

‘मैं अपने घर गयी। जहां कि मैंने अपने बाल धोये और कुछ कपड़े धोये। मैं अपने बैडरूम में लेटी नावल पढ़ रही थी जबकि आपका आदमी मुझे बुलाने आया था और उसने मुझे बताया था कि होतचन्दानी साहब का खून हो गया था।’

तभी दामोदर खेतान ने भीतर कदम रखा।

इन्स्पेक्टर ने उसे अपना परिचय दिया, उसके तत्काल वहां पहुंचने के लिए उसका धन्यवाद किया और उसे बताया कि किसी ने साधूराम होतचन्दानी को शूट कर दिया था।

‘दिन में आप यहां थे?’—इन्स्पेक्टर बोला।

‘हां।’—खेतान बोला।

विवेक ने नोट किया कि उस घड़ी उसकी निगाह आफिस टेबल की खुली सेफ पर टिकी हुई थी।

‘आपने कुछ जवाहरात को परखने के लिए मिस्टर विवेक जालान की सेवाएं प्राप्त की थीं?’

‘हां।’

‘जवाहरात जो कि पचास लाख रुपये की कीमत के थे?’

‘तकरीबन।’

‘आप उन जवाहरात को खरीदने जा रहे थे?’

‘अच्छा!’

‘हनुमान कहता है कि सौदा तय हो चुका था अलबत्ता डिलीवरी आप पूरी रकम नकद चुकता करके कल सुबह लेने वाले थे।’

‘हनुमान कौन है?’

‘आप नहीं जानते?’

‘नहीं।’

‘हनुमान ये है।’—इन्स्पेक्टर ने थोड़ा परे खड़े विशालकाय नेपाली की ओर संकेत किया—‘मरने वाला इसका मालिक था।’

‘आई सी।’

‘ये पचास लाख रुपया इस मुल्क में कदम रखते वक्त आपने डिक्लेयर किया था?’

‘मेरे पास ऐसी कोई रकम डिक्लेयर करने के लिए थी ही नहीं।

‘तो फिर यहां काठमाण्डू में इतनी बड़ी रकम आपने कैसे मुहैया की?’

‘कौन कहता है मैंने की? मेरे पास कोई रकम न पहले थी, न अब है। आप चाहें तो अभी मेरी और मेरे होटल के कमरे की तलाशी ले सकते हैं।’

‘कमाल है!’—इन्स्पेक्टर तनिक हकबकाया—‘तो फिर कैसे आपने होतचन्दानी को कहा कि कल आप उसे पचास लाख रुपया अदा करेंगे?’

‘मैंने उसे कभी नहीं कहा था कि मैं उसे कैश पेमेंट करूंगा।’

‘तो और कैसे पेमेन्ट करते आप?’

‘ड्राफ्ट से। भारतीय स्टेट बैंक का पचास लाख का एक ड्राफ्ट कल मेरे पास पहुंचने वाला है।’

विवेक जानता था कि वह झूठ बोल रहा था। बात साफ साफ कैश पेमेन्ट की हुई थी और उसने साफ कहा था कि सवेरे उसके पास कैश उपलब्ध होने वाला था।

‘आप एक गैरकानूनी सौदा कर रहे थे।’

‘अच्छा!’

‘प्रेशस स्टोंस की यूं खरीद फरोख्त गैर कानूनी है।’

‘मुझे नहीं मालूम था। फिर तो अच्छा हुआ सौदा नहीं हुआ।’

‘सौदा हो जाता तो जवाहरात का आप क्या करते?’

‘उन्हें उस शख्श को सौंप देता जिसके लिए मैंने सौदा किया था।’

‘यानी कि सौदा आपने अपने लिए नहीं किया था?’

‘नहीं।’

‘वो शख्स कौन है जिसके लिए आपने सौदा किया था?’

‘वही जो कल ड्राफ्ट लेकर आने वाला था।’

‘कोई नाम धाम बताइये उसका।’

खेतान ने एक नाम और दिल्ली का पता बोला, जिसके असली होने का इन्स्पेक्टर को रत्ती भर भी यकीन हुआ नहीं मालूम होता था।

‘वैसे जवाहरात हैं कहां?’—खेतान बोला—‘कोई पार तो नहीं कर गया उन्हें?’

‘पार?’

‘मेरा मतलब है वो चोरी तो नहीं चले गए?’

‘चोरी ही चले गए मालूम होते हैं। कोई बड़ी बात नहीं कि उन जवाहरात की वजह से ही होतचन्दानी साहब का कत्ल हुआ हो।’

‘ओह!’

‘बहरहाल सहयोग के लिए आप सब सजन्नों का शुक्रिया। कल आप लोगों से फिर बात होगी इसलिए कृपा करके आप लोग उपलब्ध रहिएगा।’

तमाम सिर सहमति में हिले।

श्वेता सोते से जगी।

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

पहले तो उसे यूं लगा जैसे वह अभी सोई थी ही नहीं लेकिन फिर दिमाग पर जोर देने पर उसे याद आया कि दस बजे के करीब वह तमाम खिड़कियां दरवाजे बन्द करके और बत्तियां बुझा कर बिस्तर के हवाले हुई थी।

उसकी निगाह मेज पर रखी चमकीले डायल वाली घड़ी पर पड़ी।

सवा ग्यारह बजने को थे।

निश्चय ही वह सोते से जागी थी।

जरूर उसने कोई डरावना सपना देखा था जिसकी वजह से उसकी नींद खुल गयी थी। लेकिन दिमाग पर बहुत जोर देने के बावजूद उसे कोई डरावना, या कैसा भी, सपना याद न आया।

बाहर से कुत्तों के जोर-जोर से भौंकने की आवाजें आ रही थीं लेकिन निश्चय ही उन आवाजों की वजह से उसकी नींद नहीं खुली थी। यूं कुत्तों के भौकने की आवाजें तो अन्धेरी रातों में रोज ही आती थीं। तब उसे लगा कि कोई और ही आवाज सुनकर वह नींद से जागी थी।

कोई बहुत करीब से आती आहट।

क्या घर में कोई चोर घुस आया था?

खिड़कियां दरवाजे तो उसने खुद बड़ी मजबूती और बड़ी जिम्मेदारी से बन्द किये थे।

तभी फिर एक हल्की सी खट की आवाज हुई।

उसने साफ महसूस किया कि आहट बैठक में हुई थी। बैठक को उसके बैडरूम से जोड़ने वाला दरवाजा खुला था। उसने आंखें फाड़ फाड़ कर देखा लेकिन उसे असाधारण कुछ दिखाई न दिया।

लेकिन आहट तो निश्चय ही हुई थी।

वह सोचने लगी—वह बत्ती जलाये या न जलाये।

अगर घर में कोई चोर घुस आया था तो बत्ती जलाने पर उसे मालूम हो सकता था कि वह जाग गई थी। फिर वह उस पर झपट सकता था, उसका गला दबा सकता था, उसे शूट कर सकता था।

फिर हिम्मत करके वह निःशब्द पलंग पर से उतरी और कोने की अलमारी की तरफ बढ़ी जिसमें उसके चाचा की एक खुखरी रखी रहती थी। हौले से अलमारी खोलकर, भीतर टटोलकर उसने खुखरी अपने काबू में की और उसकी म्यान को उससे अलग किया।

खुखरी हाथ में आते ही उसकी हिम्मत दोबाला हो गयी।

अब बेशक चोर को पता लग जाये कि वह जाग गयी थी।

उसने जानबूझ कर जोर से अलमारी का दरवाजा बन्द किया और बिजली का स्विच आन किया। फिर एकाएक रोशनी में आंखें मिचमिचाती, खुखरी को अपने सामने ताने वह बैठक की तरफ बढ़ी।

आहट की वजह उसकी समझ में आना जरूरी था। वह जानती थी कि जब तक वजह उसकी समझ में न आती, वह दोबारा नींद के हवाले नहीं हो सकती थी।

खुले दरवाजे की चौखट पर पहुंचकर वह ठिठकी।

बैठक के बिजली के स्विच परले, बरामदे की ओर खुलने वाले, दरवाजे के करीब थे। वहां पहुंचे बिना वहां रोशनी नहीं की जा सकती थी। बहरहाल वहां निपट अंधकार नहीं था क्योंकि बैड रूम से प्रतिबिम्बित होती रोशनी वहां अपना थोड़ा बहुत असर दिखा रही थी।

खुखरी सामने ताने उसने बैठक में पहला कदम रखा।

तभी एक पहलू से एक हल्की सी सरसराहट की आवाज हुई। घूमकर ठीक से देख पाने से पहले ही उसके खुखरी वाले हाथ से कोई चीज टकरायी और खुखरी उसके हाथ से निकल गयी। साथ ही किसी ने उसके सिर पर एक कपड़ा डाल दिया। तत्काल उसकी आंखों के आगे अन्धेरा छा गया। उसने चीखने की कोशिश की लेकिन गले से कोई आवाज निकलने से पहले ही किसी ने उसे पीछे से दबोच लिया। एक बालोंभरी मजबूत बांह उसके कन्धों से लिपट गयी। बांह की कलाई में बन्धी घड़ी का मैटल का पट्टा बहुत जोर से उसे चुभा। आततायी ने उसको जोर से अपनी तरफ खींचा। उसके सिर का पृष्ठभाग आततायी की छाती से जाकर टकराया। फिर किसी ने उसे फिरकनी की तरह घुमाया और उसे जोर से पीछे बैडरूम की तरफ धकेल दिया। वह भरभरा कर बैडरूम के फर्श पर गिरी। कपड़ा अभी भी उसके सिर के गिर्द लिपटा हुआ था।

वह फर्श पर से तत्काल उठी और उसने दोनों हाथों से नोच कर कपड़ा अपने सिर पर से अलग किया।

तभी मुख्यद्वार के भड़ाक से बन्द होने की आवाज हुई।

वह उठकर खड़ी हुई और बैठक में गिरती पड़ती मुख्यद्वार पर पहंची। उसने उसे खोलकर बाहर झांका।

बाहर अन्धकार के अलावा उसे कुछ दिखाई न दिया।

जो कोई भी वहां आया था, वह उसके द्वार पर पहुंचने से पहले अन्धकार में विलीन हो चुका था।

वह वापिस घूमी। उसने बैठक की बत्ती जलायी। कपड़ा अभी भी उसके हाथ में था। उसने देखा वह बैठक के दीवान की चादर थी। उसने चादर को दीवान पर वापिस उछाल दिया। और यह देखने के लिए चारों तरफ निगाह दौड़ाने लगी कि क्या गायब था, चोर क्या चुराकर ले गया था।

उसे अपना हैण्डबैग कहीं दिखाई न दिया।

जरूर चोर अभी उसका हैण्डबैग ही उठा पाया था कि वह जाग गयी थी।

और गनीमत थी कि हैण्डबैग में न केवल ज्यादा रुपये नहीं थे बल्कि और भी कोई कीमती चीज नहीं थी।

किसी और नुकसान की तलाश में उसने सारे घर का चक्कर लगाया। उसे कोई और चीज तो गायब न दिखाई दी लेकिन किचन के एक रोशनदान का पल्ला उखड़ा दिखाई दिया। निश्चय ही चोर उस रोशनदान के रास्ते ही भीतर घुसा था।

लेकिन किस लिये?

क्या महज उसका हैण्डबैग चुराने के लिए!

फिर उसने दोबारा बत्तियां बुझायीं और बिस्तर के हवाले हो गयी।

विवेक जालान अपने होटल के बार में बैठा ब्रान्डी चुसक रहा था। उस वक्त बार लगभग खाली था और बार के कर्मचारी उसे बन्द करने की तैयारी कर रहे थे।

होतचन्दानी के बंगले से वह सीधा होटल में पहुंचा था और बार में ऐ बैठा था।

वह अभी भी इस बात से अपने आप से नाखुश था कि वह पहली बार लाश देखकर घटना स्थल से भाग खड़ा हुआ था। पुलिस कातिल होने का शक तो उस पर कर ही रही थी, उसकी उस हरकत का पर्दाफाश हो जाने पर पुलिस के शक में कई गुणा इजाफा हो जाना अवश्यम्भावी था। अब उसका अपनी भलाई इस बात पर भी निर्भर करती थी कि वास्तविक हत्यारा जो कोई भी था जल्द से जल्द पकड़ा जाता।

सेफ में से जवाहरात का लिफाफा गायब होना अब केस को नया मोड़ दे रहा था। अगर कत्ल उन जवाहरात की वजह से हुआ था तो कातिल ने जरूर होतचन्दानी को शूट करने से पहले उसे सेफ खोलने पर मजबूर किया था।

या फिर हनुमान के अलावा भी किसी को मालूम था कि सेफ का काम्बीनेशन दराज की उल्टी तरफ उसके तले पर लिखा होता था।

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

इन्स्पेक्टर त्रिभुवन देवा का एतबार चाहे हत्या के इसी उद्देश्य पर था लेकिन वास्तव में हत्या के और भी उद्देश्य संभव थे। होतचन्दानी की मौत से केवल जवाहरात के चोर को ही नहीं बल्कि और भी कई लोगों का फायदा पहुंचा था।

बार की बत्तियां बुझाई जाने लगीं तो विवेक ने अपना ब्रांडी का गिलास खाली किया और उठ खड़ा हुआ। उसने वाल क्लाक पर निगाह डाली तो पाया कि ऐन साढ़े ग्यारह बजे थे। वह बार से बाहर निकल कर होटल की लाबी में पहुंचा। आगे एक खाली कम्पाउण्ड था जिसमें उस वक्त एक इकलौती टैक्सी खड़ी थी।

विवेक उस टैक्सी को और उसके ड्राइवर दोनों को पहचानता था। टैक्सी ड्राइवर का नाम दत्तात्रेय था। वह एक निहायत खुशमिज़ाज नेपाली युवक था। अधिकतर ड्राइवर किराये की टैक्सी चलाते थे लेकिन दत्तात्रेय की टैक्सी उसकी अपनी थी।

विवेक करीब पहुंचा तो दत्तात्रेय ने टैक्सी से बाहर निकल कर उसका अभिवादन किया।

‘दत्तात्रेय’—विव  क उसके अभिवादन का जवाब देता हुआ बोला—‘थोड़ा सा चले कहीं?

‘थोड़ा सा क्यों’—दत्तात्रे   अपने बेहद सफेद, बेहद सुडौल दांत चमकाता हुआ बोला—‘ढेर शारा चलते हैं। कहो तो दिल्ली चलें, शाब।’

‘नहीं, इतनी दूर नहीं।’—विवेक टैक्सी में पीछे बैठने की जगह उसके साथ आगे बैठता हुआ बोला। उसने सिगरेट का पैकेट निकाला और एक सिगरेट दत्तात्रेय को दिया और एक खुद लिया। उसने पहले दत्तात्रेय का और फिर अपना सिगरेट सुलगाया।

‘शुक्रिया, शाब।’—दत्तात्रेय बोला—‘कहां चलूं?’

‘बेरिस्टर मछेन्द्रनाथ राणा का पता जानते हो?’

‘हां! उसका आफिस दरबार मार्ग पर है!’

‘आफिस का पता मुझे मालूम है। मैं उसके घर के पते की बात कर रहा था।

‘वो भी मालूम है, शाब। वो पाटन में रहता है।’

पाटन काठमांडू से तीन मील दूर था।

‘वहां चलो।’

दत्तात्रेय ने तत्काल टैक्सी आगे बढ़ायी।

विवेक को बैरिस्टर राणा उस केस का सबसे अधिक महत्त्वपूर्ण आदमी लग रहा था। वह न केवल हत्प्राण का वकील और अन्तरंग मित्र था, वह केस से सम्बन्धित तमाम व्यक्तियों से भली भांति परिचित था। उसका कत्ल से चाहे कोई रिश्ता न होता लेकिन जिस किसी का भी कत्ल से रिश्ता था, उसकी बाबत कोई कारआमद जानकारी हासिल करने का वो बहुत कारआमद जरिया साबित हो सकता था।

उस घड़ी उसके सो चुकने की सम्भावना ज्यादा थी लेकिन फिर भी विवेक उससे फौरी मुलाकात की एक कोशिश जरूर करना चाहता था।

टैक्सी दरबार मार्ग से गुजरी।

‘जरा उसके आफिस पर रोकना।’—एकाएक विवेक बोला—‘क्या पता वो आफिस में ही हो।’

‘रात के इस वक्त!’—दत्तात्रेय बोला।

‘क्या पता?’

वहां के ऐतिहासिक महल और मन्दिरों के परिसर के करीब की एक इमारत के सामने दत्तात्रेय ने टैक्सी रोकी।

उस इमारत की दूसरी मन्जिल पर बैरिस्टर मछेन्द्रनाथ राणा का दफ्तर था। एक निगाह में तो विवेक को आफिस की तमाम खिड़कियां अन्धेरी लगीं लेकिन फिर उसने नोट किया कि बायीं ओर की एक खिड़की के पीछे रोशनी का तनिक आभास मिल रहा था। उससे आश्वस्त होकर वह सीढ़ियां चढ़ने लगा।

वह दूसरी मन्जिल पर राणा के आफिस के सामने पहुंचा।

दरवाजे पर एक नेमप्लेट लगी थी जिस पर लिखा था:

मछेन्द्र नाथ राणा

बार-एट-ला

वह जानता था कि वह दरवाजा जिस कमरे में खुलता था। वह रिसैप्शन था और वहां श्वेता शाह बैठती थी। उससे आगे एक बड़ा कमरा था जो कि राणा का निजी आफिस था।

उसने दरवाजे पर दस्तक दी। उसने एक क्षण प्रतीक्षा की और फिर हैंडल घुमाकर दरवाजे को धक्का दिया। दरवाजा निशब्द खुल गया। भीतर अन्धेरा था। उसने झिझकते हुए अंधेरे कमरे में कदम रखा।

फिर एकाएक वह ठिठका!

अगर आफिस में राणा था तो वहां अंधेरा क्यों? ऐसी स्तब्धता क्यों?’ वहां अन्धेरा था तो कम से कम भीतर राणा के व्यक्तिगत कक्ष में तो रोशनी होती लेकिन रोशनी का कोई आभास तो वहां से भी नहीं मिल रहा था जब कि नीचे सड़क से उसने कम से कम एक खड़की में रोशनी यकीनन देखी थी। आगे बीच का दरवाजा आधा खुला था। अगर भीतर राणा के निजी कक्ष में रोशनी होती तो निश्चय ही वह बाहर रिसैप्शन पर भी प्रतिबिम्बित हो रही होती।

इससे पहले कि वह अपना कोई अगला कदम निर्धारित करने की कोशिश करता, एकाएक एक क्लिक की आवाज हुई और फिर उसके चेहरे पर प्रकाश का तीखा झमाका पड़ा। उसकी आंखें चौंधिया गयीं। उसने अनुभव किया कि किसी ने सामने श्वेता की टेबल पर पड़े टेबल लैम्प का रुख उसके चेहरे की तरफ कर के उसका बटन दबा दिया था। उसे लगा कि लैम्प के पीछे कोई खड़ा था।

फिर उसे लैम्प के पीछे खड़े शख्स के हाथ में थमी रिवाल्वर दिखाई दी।
वह भयभीत हो उठा।

‘कौन है!’—उसके मुंह से निकला।

तब तक उसकी आंखों की चौंधियाहट दूर हो गयी थी और उसे सब कुछ वैसे दिखाई देने लगा था जैसे दिखाई देना चाहिये था।

‘कौन है?’—हिम्मत कर के वह फिर बोला। रिवाल्वर को अपनी ओर झांकती नाल उसे बुरी तरह से आन्दोलित कर रही थी।

रिवाल्वर वाले के मुंह से एक गहरी निश्वास छूटी। उसका रिवाल्वर वाला हाथ नीचे झुक गया। फिर उसने खाली हाथ बढ़ा कर टेबल लैम्प का रुख भी परे दीवार की ओर कर दिया।

तब कहीं जाकर रिवाल्वर वाले की सूरत विवेक की पहचान में आयी।

वह मछेन्द्रनाथ राणा था।

‘तौबा।’—विवेक शान्ति की गहरी सांस लेता हुआ बोला—‘यह क्या मजाक हुआ, वकील साहब! आपने तो मेरी जान ही निकाल दी।’

‘सॉरी।’—राणा बोला—यहां कैसे आये?’

‘नीचे सड़क से गुजर रहा था। आपकी खिड़की में रोशनी दिखाई दी। मैं ऊपर आया तो यहां अन्धेरा ही अन्धेरा पाया। क्या माजरा है, वकील साहब?’

‘यहां कोई चोर घुस आया था।’—राणा धीरे से बोला—‘मेरे से पहले वो यहां मौजूद था। मेरे पर वार कर के वो यहां से भाग गया था। अभी जब दरवाजे पर दस्तक पड़ी थी तो मैं समझा था कि वही वापिस लौट आया था। तब बत्ती जानबूझ कर मैंने बुझाई थी।’

----------


## neeraj2207

thanks for a good 1

----------


## skalok

where is the rest part ?

----------

